# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  عجائب شرب الماء مع قرأة سورة الفاتحه

## احمد ابو انس

عجائب شرب الماء مع قرأة سورة الفاتحه
الخطوه الاولى عند فتح قنينة الماء
او تناول كوب من الماء


نقرأء سورة الفاتحه كامله


ومن ذلك نشرب الماء ونحن جالسين


سورة الفاتحه مع الماء تفتح الشرايين المغلقه


تشرح القلب والصدر


تعطيك طاقه اجابيه وتريح الاعظاء الداخليه
مثل الكلى
القلوون
الكبد
المراره
المصارين


والقرآن كله شفاء


الصيدليه الربانيه 
 سورة الفاتحة في كوب ماء 
هنيئاً لمن جعلها عادة يومية.
 _ الطريقة مجربة ::
سورة الفاتحة روح تضاف إلى روحك شيء عظيم في حياتك..


سورة الفاتحة  هي الحل بإذن الله لكل مشكلة سواء مع الزوج أو اﻷولاد،،،
 في المدرسة أو في الجامعة،،،
عليكم بسورة الفاتحة، اقرأوها بيقين  .


_ سورة الفاتحة تقتل كل اﻷمراض والجراثيم والحقد والكراهية،،،
عطروا غرفكم بسورة الفاتحة،،،
أقرأوها في فرشكم،،،
وأنتم تشربون الماء ،،،
كرروها باستمرار .


 _ سورة الفاتحة،،،
تضبط أقوالك وأفعالك،،،
هي شفاء بإذن الله ﻷمراض القلوب من حسد وكبر وعجب وغرور،،،
شفاء من العصبية ومن كل سلوك سلبي ترغب في التخلص منه. 


 _فضائل سورة الفاتحة:
 _كل ما قدسه الله نقدسه وكل ما عظمه الله نعظمه .
عليك كما تعظم الله عز وجل أن تعظم كلامه وتعظم ما عظمه. 


 قصة شخص ذهب احدى المحاضرات الى مدرسة تلقى محاضرة فقالت لها المديرة :
 ماذا ستقدمين؟ اجابت سورة الفاتحة. قالت: كم ساعة تحتاج؟!
 اجابت: ساعتين  .
قالت: ساعتين لسورة الفاتحة  


 فلما قدمت سورة الفاتحة ألقت المحاضرة في 4 ساعات،،،


 هل قرأت سورة الفاتحة بتمعن أو أسرعت في القراءة دون أن تستشعر معانيها؟! 


_  وصف القرآن لها:
{وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَاكَ سَبْعًا مِّنَ الْمَثَانِي  وَالْقُرْآنَ الْعَظِيم} 


 _ يخاطب الله عز وجل في هذه اﻵية، سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم،،،
ماذا أعطاه ؟!
 سبعا من المثاني (سورة الفاتحة) 
والقرآن العظيم ،،،


 وحرف الواو يفيد المساواة،،،
 الله تعالى ساوى بين الفاتحة  والقرآن،،،


يقول بعض العلماء :
اختزل القرآن في سورة الفاتحة وأختزلت الفاتحة في آيه (إياك نعبد وإياك نستعين) 


 _ تكرار سورة الفاتحة في الصلاة 17 مرة في الفرائض فقط دون السنن والنوافل، وتكرارها فيه سر،،، 


 _في الصلاة لو نسينا سورة الفاتحة، هل يجوز أن نسجد سجود السهو؟! 
لا، و يجب علينا إعادة الصلاة ﻷن سورة الفاتحة ركن في الصلاة ولا تجبر بسجود السهو. 
 وهذا دليل على أهمية سورة الفاتحة ومكانتها.
و تأتي سورة الفاتحة بعد الاستفتاح،، هي ما نفتتح به الصلاة واسمها (الفاتحة) على وزن (فاعلة)  .


_ وصفها الرسول صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم بأنها شافية وكافية وأعظم سورة في القرآن ،،
كان الصحابة يضعون يدهم على المريض ويقرأون سورة الفاتحة 7 مرات ويشفى المريض بإذن الله .. 


يتبع :

----------


## احمد ابو انس

_من أسماء سورة الفاتحة :
 أم الكتاب
 ماذا تعني لك أمك؟!! 
 أكيد هي كل شيء في حياتك،،،


 كذلك سورة الفاتحة هي أم القرآن هي كل شيء في القرأن،،
 ابدأ قراءة القرآن بسورة الفاتحة ،،،
 الفاتحة هي التي تخرج الناس من الظلمات إلى النور،،،تخرجك من الهم والضيق وتفرج همك بإذن الله،،، ضع يدك بالماء واقرأ الفاتحة  ثم اغتسل به واشرب منه ستجد فرقا بإذن الله


انشروه صدقة جارية لكم ولنا.. ربنا يتقبل منا ومن سائر المسلمين..
حتى اذا نويت نشر هذا الكلام انوي بها خير لعل الله يفرج لك بها كربة من كرب الدنيااااا
【  قال رسول الله ﷺ أحب الناس الى الله انفعهم للناس 】
ما حكم هذه الرسالة ؟

----------


## المعيصفي

> عجائب شرب الماء مع قرأة سورة الفاتحه
> الخطوه الاولى عند فتح قنينة الماء
> او تناول كوب من الماء
> 
> 
> نقرأء سورة الفاتحه كامله


 *الخطوة الأولى هي البدعة الأولى التي تضمنتها هذه الرسالة .* *فالقراءة على الماء بدعة محدثة فلم يصح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم أن فعل هذا الفعل وهو القائل " من عمل عملا ليس عليه أمرنا فهو رد "*

----------


## المعيصفي

> سورة الفاتحة  هي الحل بإذن الله لكل مشكلة سواء مع الزوج أو اﻷولاد،،،
>  في المدرسة أو في الجامعة،،،
> عليكم بسورة الفاتحة، اقرأوها بيقين  .
> _ سورة الفاتحة تقتل كل اﻷمراض والجراثيم والحقد والكراهية،،،
> 
> *عطروا غرفكم بسورة الفاتحة،،،أقرأو  ها في فرشكم،،،*


*وهذه هي البدعة الثانية فليس من الدين قراءة الفاتحة من أجل حل مشاكل الزوجية أو الأولاد أو نحو ذلك من المشاكل .أو قراءتها على الفرش وفي الغرف .
فلم يرد ذلك ولم يفعله النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم .
الفاتحة رقية لكل الأمراض التي تصيب الجسد وهذا ما تختص به عن سائر سور القرآن سوى المعوذات والكافرون وهذا هو المأثور . وتشترك مع سور القرآن كلها أنها هدى وشفاء لما في الصدور من أمراض القلوب .


*

----------


## المعيصفي

> ضع يدك بالماء واقرأ الفاتحة  ثم اغتسل به واشرب منه ستجد فرقا بإذن الله


بدعة أخرى .

----------


## محمد عبدالعظيم

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد ابو انس
					

سورة الفاتحه مع الماء تفتح الشرايين المغلقه
تريح الاعظاء الداخليه
مثل الكلى
القلوون
الكبد
المراره
المصارين

يتبع : 


لا شك ان القران كله شفاء لكن هذا المذكور لا اعلم فيه حديثا لكن القراءة علي الماء واردة عن السلف واخشي ان فعل ذلك ولم يبرء ان يكون في نفسه شئ من الشك  وهذا للاسف من نتائج الرسائل التي فيها ان قرات كذا وقلت كذا سيحصل لك كذا وستجد ما يسرك الخ .. وتكون بدعة وعندما يفعل لا يجد قد يحصل له شك في الدين والعياذ بالله 
*

----------


## محمدعبداللطيف

> *فالقراءة على الماء بدعة محدثة*


لم يقل ذلك من اخذت بمذهبهم كالشيخ الالبانى - والمدخلى - والشيخ محمد امان الجامى- لم يقل واحد منهم انها بدعة محدثة- وانما ذلك من كيسك وكلام هؤلاء المشايخ موجود لم يقولوا ابدا انها بدعة محدثة  والشيخ الالبانى*فتواه توقف فيها  ولم يجزم بشئ  اما الشيخ محمد امان الجامى فقال*-مسألة  الماء لا أعلم ، أنا قلت لكم قبل قليل يتوسع بعض مشايخنا فيقرأون القرآن  أو يقرأون بعض الأدعية المأثورة على كوب من الماء فيسقون المريض ، هذا  نحفظه من مشايخنا  أنفي علمي وقد يعلم  غيري ] اما ربيع المدخلى فليس معدودا من المشايخ عندنا- والشيخ محمد حامد الفقى له بعض التشدد ليس فى محله كما وضح ذلك بعض اهل العلم  فى تعليقاته على مدارج السالكين وكذلك مسألتنا هذه وانظر قول الشيخ الفقى يتبين عدم توقيره للسلف وقد انكر عليه الشيخ احمد شاكر هذا الاسلوب الذى يستخدمه مع السلف والائمة ومنه ما قاله  فى مسألتنا فى حق وهب بن منبه - فقال -وما ينقل عن وهب بن منبه فعلى سنة الإسرائيليين لا على هدى خير المرسلين ما هكذا نذكر السلف الصالح فى المسائل المختلف فيها   ----وقال من هو اعلم منه -- قال الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله : " وذكر بن بطال أن في كتب وهب بن منبه أن يأخذ سبع  ورقات من سدر أخضر ، فيدقه بين حجرين ، ثم يضربه بالماء ويقرأ فيه آية الكرسي  والقوافل ، ثم يحسو منه ثلاث حسوات ، ثم يغتسل به ؛ فإنه يذهب عنه كل ما به ، وهو  جيد للرجل إذا حبس عن أهله " انتهى من "فتح الباري" (10/ 233)-- فمن اين لك انه بدعة محدثة---واليك الدليل الذى صح عن النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم بسند جيد -أخرج أبو داود رحمه الله بإسناد حسن أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فعل ذلك مع ثابت بن قيس بن شماس رضي الله عنه-قاله الشيخ بن باز والشيخ ابن باز امام فى الحديث بشهادة الالبانى وغيره من اهل العلم-- وقال ايضا-ورقى جبرائيل النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم  لما مرض في الماء  بقوله : " بسم الله أرقيك ، من كل شيء يؤذيك ، من شر كل نفس أو عين حاسد  الله يشفيك ، بسم الله أرقيك " (ثلاث مرات) ، وهذه الرقية مشروعة ونافعة .  وقد قرأ  بلال في ماء لثابت بن قيس رضي الله عنه ، وأمر بصبه عليه ، كما روى ذلك أبو  داود في الطب  بإسناد حسن . . . إلى غير هذا من أنواع الرقية التي وقعت في  عهده عليه الصلاة والسلام  -عن علي رضي الله عنه قال : لدغت النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام عقرب وهو يصلي ، فلما فرغ قال 
( لعن الله العقرب لا تدع مصليا ولا غيره . ثم دعا بماء وملح وجعل يمسح  عليها ويقرأ بـ { قل يا أيها الكافرون } و{ قل أعوذ برب الفلق } و{ قل أعوذ  برب الناس } ) .
أخرجه الطبراني في المعجم الصغير (2/32) وقال الهيثمي في مجمع الزوائد  إسناده حسن (5/114) وقال الألباني : حديث صحيح .الصحيحة رقم548 --- وهو قول جمهور  من العلماء : عن أبي معشر عن عائشة (أنها كانت لا ترى بأسا أن يعوذ في  الماء ثم يصب على المريض) وجاء جواز ذلك عن ابن عباس 

قال أيوب : رأيتُ أبا قلابة كتب كتابا من القرآن ثم غسله بماء وسقاه رجلا كان به وجع

عن  حجاج قال أخبرني من رأي سعيد بن جبير : أنه يكتب التعويذ لمن أتاه ، قال  حجاج : وسألت عطاء فقال : ما سمعنا بكراهية إلا من قبلكم من أهل  العراق

- وممن أجاز ذلك أئمة المذاهب الأربعة

-  قال القرطبي رحمه الله: بعد أن ذكر جملة من الآيات ، قال : تكتب في  إناء نظيف ثم تغسل ثلاث مرات بماء نظيف ثم يحثو منه الوجع ثلاث حثوات ثم  يتوضأ منه كوضوئه للصلاة ويتوضأ قبل وضوئه للصلاة حتى يكون على طهر قبل أن  يتوضأ به ثم يصب على رأسه وصدره وظهره ولا يستنجى به ثم يصلى ركعتين ثم  يستشفى الله عز وجل، يفعل ذلك ثلاثة أيام، قدر ما يكتب في كل يوم  كتابا.انتهى.

- قال الخطيب الشربيني رحمه الله: ولا يكره كتب شيء من القرآن في إناء ليسقى ماؤه للشفاء.انتهى.

-  قال ابن مفلح في الآداب(: قال أحمد في رواية مهنا في الرجل يكتب  القرآن في إناء ثم يسقيه للمريض، قال: لا بأس . قال مهنا: قلت له : فيغتسل  به ؟ قال: ما سمعت فيه بشيء.

قال  الخلال : إنما كره الغسل به لأن العادة أن ماء الغسل يجري في البلاليع  والحشوش فوجب أن ينزه ماء القرآن من ذلك ولا يكره شربه لما فيه من  الاستشفاء .
وقال صالح : ربما اعتللتُ فيأخذ أبي قدحا فيه ماء فيقرأ عليه ويقول لي اشرب منه واغسل وجهك ويديك .
ونقل عبد الله    أنه رأى أباه يعوذ في الماء ويقرأ عليه ويشربه ويصب على نفسه منه .
وقال يوسف بن موسى    إن أبا عبد الله كان يؤتى بالكوز ونحن بالمسجد فيقرأ عليه ويعوذ .
قَالَ  أَحْمَدُ (ابن حنبل) : يُكْتَبُ لِلْمَرْأَةِ إذَا عُسِرَ عَلَيْهَا  وَلَدُهَا فِي جَامٍ أَبْيَضَ أَوْ شَيْءٍ نَظِيفٍ : بِسْمِ اللَّهِ  الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ لا إلَهَ إلا اللَّهُ الْحَلِيمُ الْكَرِيمُ ،  سُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَرْشِ الْعَظِيمِ الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ رَبِّ  الْعَالَمِينَ (كَأَنَّهُمْ يَوْمَ يَرَوْنَ مَا يُوعَدُونَ لَمْ  يَلْبَثُوا إلا سَاعَةً مِنْ نَهَارٍ بَلاغٌ ) الأحقاف : 35] (كَأَنَّهُمْ  يَوْمَ يَرَوْنَهَا لَمْ يَلْبَثُوا إلا عَشِيَّةً أَوْ ضُحَاهَا)  [النازعات : 46] ثُمَّ تُسْقَى مِنْهُ وَيُنْضَحُ مَا بَقِيَ عَلَى  صَدْرِهَا . انتهى.------------قال أبو داوود : ( سمعت أحمد سئل عن الرجل يكتب القرآن في شيء ثم يغسله  ويشربه ؟ قال : أرجو أن لا يكون به بأس ) ( مسائل الإمام أحمد لأبي داوود –  ص 260 ) 0 
قال القاضي عياض : ( ويتبرك بغسالة ما يكتب من الذكر والأسماء الحسنى ) ( إكمال المعلم - ( خ ) لوحة ( 190 )
قال البغوي – رحمه الله - : ( قال أيوب : رأيت أبا قلابة كتب كتابا من القرآن ثم غسله بماء وسقاه رجلا كان به وجع يعني الجنون 0 
وروي عن عائشة - رضي الله عنها - : " أنها كانت لا ترى بأسا أن يعوذ في  الماء ثم يعالج به المريض " ، وقال مجاهد : لا بأس أن يكتب القرآن ، ويغسله  ويسقيه المريض ) ( شرح السنة – 12 / 166 

 قال شيخ الاسلام بن تيمية رحمه الله : ويجوز أن يكتب للمصاب وغيره من المرضى  شيئا من كتاب الله وذكره بالمداد المباح ويغسل ويسقى كما نص على ذلك أحمد  وغيره.انتهى.

وقال  ابن القيم رحمه الله : ورأى جماعة من السلف أن تكتب له الآيات من  القرآن ثم يشربها قال مجاهد : لا بأس أن يكتب القرآن ويغسله ويسقيه المريض  ومثله عن أبي قلابة ويذكر عن ابن عباس : أنه أمر أن يكتب لامرأة تعسر عليها  ولادها أثر من القرآن ثم يغسل وتسقى ، وقال أيوب : رأيت أبا قلابة كتب  كتابا من القرآن ثم غسله بماء وسقاه رجلا كان به وجع  ----قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيميه - رحمه الله - : ( ويجوز أن يكتب للمصاب وغيره  من المرضى شيئا من كتاب الله وذكره بالمداد المباح ويغسل ويسقى ، كما نص  على ذلك أحمد وغيره. ( مجموع الفتاوى - 19 / 64 ).
وقال – رحمه الله - : ( واذا كتب شيء من القرآن أو الذكر في إناء أو لوح  ومحي بالماء وغيره وشرب ذلك فلا بأس به نص عليه أحمد وغيره ) ( 12 / 599 ) 0  ----------قال ابن القيم رحمه الله : " ورخص جماعة من السلف في كتابة بعض القرآن وشربه، وجعل  ذلك من الشفاء الذي جعل الله فيه " انتهى من "زاد المعاد" (4/ 358).
قال ابن القيم – رحمه الله - : ( ورأى جماعة من السلف أن تكتب الآيات من  القرآن ، ثم يشربها  وذكر ذلك عن مجاهد وأبي قلابة ) ( زاد المعاد - 4 /  356 ) 0 --وقال ابن القيم رحمه الله : " كتاب لعسر الولادة : قال الخلال : حدثني عبد الله بن  أحمد : قال رأيت أبي يكتب للمرأة إذا عسر عليها ولادتها في جام أبيض ، أو شيء نظيف  ، يكتب حديث ابن عباس رضي الله عنه : لا إله إلا الله الحليم الكريم ، سبحان الله  رب العرش العظيم ، الحمد لله رب العالمين : كأنهم يوم يرون ما يوعدون لم يلبثوا إلا  ساعة من نهار بلاغ [ الأحقاف : 35 ] ، كأنهم يوم يرونها لم يلبثوا إلا عشية أو  ضحاها [ النازعات : 46 ] .
قال الخلال : أنبانا أبو بكر المروزي ، أن أبا عبد الله جاءه رجل فقال : يا أبا عبد  الله ! تكتب لامرأة قد عسر عليها ولدها منذ يومين ؟ فقال : قل له : يجيء بجام واسع  ، وزعفران ، ورأيته يكتب لغير واحد . ويذكر عن عكرمة، عن ابن عباس، قال: مر عيسى  صلى الله على نبينا وعليه وسلم على بقرة قد اعترض ولدها فى بطنها، فقالت: يا كلمة  الله؛ ادع الله لي أن يخلصني مما أنا فيه. فقال: يا خالق النفس من النفس، ويا مخلص  النفس من النفس، ويا مخرج النفس من النفس، خلصها. قال: فرمت بولدها، فإذا هي قائمة  تشمه. قال: فإذا عسر على المرأة ولدها، فاكتبه لها. 
وكل ما تقدم من الرقى، فإن كتابته نافعة " انتهى من "زاد المعاد" (4/ 357).-----قال الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم آل الشيخ - رحمه الله - : ( وفي رواية مهنا عن  أحمد : في الرجل يكتب القرآن في إناء ثم يسقيه المريض 0 قال : لا بأس به 0  وقال صالح : ربما اعتللت فيأخذ أبي ماء فيقرأ عليه ويقول لي اشرب منه واغسل  وجهك ويديك ) ( فتاوى الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم - 1 / 92 ، 93 - جزء من فتوى  رقم 26 )
وقال أيضا : ( لا يظهر في جواز ذلك بأس 0 وقد ذكر ابن القيم - رحمه الله -  أن جماعة من السلف رأوا أن يكتب للمريض الآيات من القرآن ثم يشربها ، قال  مجاهد : لا بأس أن يكتب القرآن ويغسله ويسقيه المريض ومثله عن أبي قلابة ،  ويذكر عن ابن عباس أنه أمر أن يكتب لامرأة تعسرت عليها ولادتها أثر من  القرآن ثم يغسل ويسقى0وبالله التوفيق ) ( فتاوى ورسائل سماحة الشيخ محمد بن  إبراهيم آل الشيخ - 1 / 94 - صادرة عن الإفتاء برقم ( 582 - 1 ) في 28 / 2  / 1384 هـ )   ---
وفي "فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة" (1/ 88 المجموعة الثانية) : " قد دل على جواز التداوي  بالرقى فعل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وقوله وتقريره صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وقد أجمع  على جوازها المسلمون بثلاثة شروط :
الشرط الأول : أن تكون الرقية بكلام الله تعالى أو كلام رسوله أو الأدعية المشروعة  .
الشرط الثاني : أن تكون بلسان عربي أو بما يعرف معناه في الأدعية والأذكار .
الشرط الثالث : أن يعتقد الراقي والمريض أن هذا سبب لا تأثير له إلا بتقدير الله  سبحانه وتعالى.
وهي تكون بالقراءة والنفث على المريض ، سواء كان يرقي نفسه أو يرقيه غيره . ومنها  قراءة القرآن في الماء للمريض وشربه إياه ، كما في كتاب الطب من (سنن أبي داود )  بسند جيد ، عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه دخل على ثابت بن قيس ، قال أحمد :  وهو مريض . فقال :  اكشف البأس رب الناس عن ثابت بن قيس بن شماس ، ثم أخذ ترابا من  بطحان فجعله في قدح ثم نفث عليه بماء وصبه عليه  فهذا هو المروي في القراءة في  الماء وشرب المريض له ...
بكر أبو زيد ... عبد العزيز آل الشيخ ... صالح الفوزان ... عبد الله بن غديان ...  عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز " انتهى .
وحديث ثابت بن قيس مختلف في صحته ، وقد ضعفه الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في ضعيف أبي  داود .
وقال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله : " أما كون القرآن يكتب في إناء ويصب عليه الماء  ثم يروج ويشربه الإنسان فهذا فعله السلف رحمهم الله، يكتبون في إناء للزعفران آية  الكرسي، المعوذات وشيئاً من القرآن ثم يصب عليه الماء ، ويروج هكذا باليد أو بتحريك  الإناء، ثم يشربه الإنسان   فهذا فعله السلف ، وهو مجرب عند الناس، ونافع بإذن الله "  انتهى من "اللقاء الشهري" (3/ 485).


> انها بدعة محدثة


هل جميع من نقلت عنهم اتوا ببدعة--سبحان الله - من اين لك هذا -- انه لا شك من كيسك -   هذا فقط الرد على قول ان القراءة على الماء بدعة محدثة  -عجيب انت يا معيصفى - تعصف بكل هذا ان لك من اسمك نصيب------------  اما ما ذكره الاخ ابو انس ففيه نظر لم اتعرض له  ---

----------


## محمد عبدالعظيم

*جزاكم الله خيرا
اولا بالنسبة لحديث ثابت بن قيس رضي الله عنه انه دَخَلَ عَلَى ثَابِتِ بْنِ قَيْسٍ - قَالَ: أَحْمَدُ وَهُوَ مَرِيضٌ - فَقَالَ: «اكْشِفِ الْبَأْسَ رَبَّ النَّاسِ عَنْ ثَابِتِ بْنِ قَيْسِ بْنِ شَمَّاسٍ» ثُمَّ أَخَذَ تُرَابًا مِنْ بَطْحَانَ فَجَعَلَهُ فِي قَدَحٍ ثُمَّ نَفَثَ عَلَيْهِ بِمَاءٍ وَصَبَّهُ عَلَيْهِ قَالَ أَبُو دَاوُدَ: «قَالَ ابْنُ السَّرْحِ يُوسُفُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ وَهُوَ الصَّوَابُ»
فاري والله اعلم انه  ضعيف فيه يوسف بن محمد مجهول العين وله شواهد لكنها لا ترقي به الي ان يحسن بمجموع الطرق فمذهب جماهير العلماء ان مجهول العين ضعفه شديد  غير منجبر 
ثانيا بالنسبة لحكم القراءة علي الماء فأري ان اثر عائشة رضي الله عنها الذي رواه بن ابي شيبه  باسناد صحيح  عَنْ عَائِشَةَ: «أَنَّهَا كَانَتْ لَا تَرَى بَأْسًا أَنْ يُعَوَّذَ فِي الْمَاءِ ثُمَّ يُصَبَّ عَلَى الْمَرِيضِ» يحسم المسألة وخاصة انه لم يعرف لها مخالف من الصحابة رضي الله عنهم* 
*ثالثا المسألة دائرة بين الاجر والاجرين وليست محل تبديع 
وصلي اللهم وسلم علي نبينا محمد وعلي اله وصحبه اجمعين
*

----------


## محمدعبداللطيف

> *
> فاري والله اعلم انه  ضعيف فيه يوسف بن محمد مجهول العين وله شواهد لكنها لا ترقي به الي ان يحسن بمجموع الطرق فمذهب جماهير العلماء ان مجهول الحال ضعفه شديد  غير منجبر*


 بارك الله فيك - الحديث اختلف اهل العلم فى صحته وسيبقى الخلاف قائم وانا نقلت ترجيح الامام بن باز رحمه الله  بأن الحديث حسن  -  وهو امام فى الحديث

----------


## محمد عبدالعظيم

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمدعبداللطيف
					

بارك الله فيك - الحديث اختلف اهل العلم فى صحته وسيبقى الخلاف قائم وانا نقلت ترجيح الامام بن باز رحمه الله  بأن الحديث حسن  -  وهو امام فى الحديث


جزاكم الله خيرا ورحم الله الامام بن باز رحمة واسعة
نعم لا بأس في ذلك 
وقد وهمت _ انا _ في مشاركتي السابقة فقلت ( فمذهب جماهير العلماء ان مجهول الحال ضعفه شديد  غير منجبر ) والصحيح مجهول العين   

*

----------


## المعيصفي

> لم يقل ذلك من اخذت بمذهبهم كالشيخ الالبانى - والمدخلى - والشيخ محمد امان الجامى- لم يقل واحد منهم انها بدعة محدثة- وانما ذلك من كيسك وكلام هؤلاء المشايخ موجود لم يقولوا ابدا انها بدعة محدثة  والشيخ الالبانى*فتواه توقف فيها  ولم يجزم بشئ*


 *أعجب من استساغتك ( ... ) وهذه عادتك !*
 *فيما يلي دليل ( ... )*  *فإن الألباني صرح ببدعية القراءة على الماء أو الزيت وأنه داخل في الأمور المحدثة المبتدعة الضالة التي في النار .* *سُئل الإمام المجدد العلامة المحدث الشيخ محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى السؤال التالي عن بعض طرق* *علاج السحر والصرع* *السؤال** :*
*هذه الأمور السحرية**والصرع**بالطريقة الشرعية التي ورِدت في الأحاديث** .*
*فبعض الجني يخرج من الإنس ثم يعود مرة أخرى فأستخدم معه أسلوب الشدة وبأتي**بشريطة باكتب عليها بعض الآيات من سورة البروج والعشر آيات الأوائل من**الصافات وآية الكرسي وأحرق هذه الشريطة وأنا أقرأ فيها الآيات** .*
*فعن تجارب**لا يعود الشيطان إلى المريض بعد ذلك** .*

*وهناك نفس الأسلوب** أجيب الماء مثلا أو الزيت وباقرأ عليها** وأعطيه للمريض وأسقيه بدون تسمية حتى لا يسمي ولكن أثناء حضور الشيطان أو الجني اللي لابس الشخص** .*
*يعني أثناء الشرب وهو بيشرب يكون الجني موجود يعني ما بيكون الشخص نفسه هو اللي يشرب يكون الجني موجود فما الحكم في ذلك** .*

*الجواب** :*
*لا شك أن** الحكم في هذه الصورة** التي وصفتها هو من الأمور التي تدخل في عموم قوله عليه الصلاة والسلام** (**وإياكم ومحدثات الأمور فإن كل محدثة* *بدعة* *وكل بدعة ضلالة وكل ضلالة في النار)*
 *من الملاحظ في هذا الزمان . زمن تكاثر الفتن وتنوعها أن من هذه الفتن* *انتشار دعاوى تسلط الجن على الإنس من جهة** .*
*وادعاء وجود ناس يسمون أيضا بغير أسمائهم** مشايخ يعالجون هؤلاء المصابين بالجن** .*
*نحن لا ننكر طبعا في نصوص الكتاب والسنة والسلف الصالح تسلط الجن على* *الإنس بما يسمى ما يشبه الصرع مثلا وقد لا يقترن معه صرع ظاهر هذه حقيقة لاننكرها** .*
*لأنه ثبت في السنة أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قد عالج بعض من كانوا أصيبوا بمس الجن لهم** .*
*لكننا** ننكر** كل وسيلة** تحدث في هذه القرون أو في هذا القرن الأخير ومن ذلك ما وصفت من الآيات التي تكتب ثم تحرق ونحو ذلك**.*
*فأنا أعظ** كل مسلم** يتبنى معنا** وجوب الرجوع إلى الكتاب والسنة** .* 
*ويتبنى معنا** (**خير الهدى هدى محمد صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم** ).* 
*ويتبنى معنا قول أصحابه الكرام** (**اتبعوا ولا تبتدعوا فقد كفيتم عليكم بالأمر العتيق** )*
*ننصح كل مسلم* *يشاركنا في الإيمان بهذه الأسس وبهذه القواعد الإسلامية* *أن لا يزيد في معالجته مشاكل تلبس الجن بالإنس* *إلا بتلاوة القرآن* *لا أكثر من ذلك** إطلاقا**.*

*ولا يجوز مكالمة الشيطان المتلبس بالإنسان** ولا استنباؤه* *واستخباره عن* *السحر** الذي به سحر هذا المسحور مثلا وأين هذا** السحر** لأن هذا يدخل في الاستعانة بالجن**.*
*ولا شك أن الاستعانة بالجن هو شر من الاستعانة بالكفار الذي وقع في هذا الزمان** .*
*ذلك لأن الله عز وجل يقول في بيان سبب من أسباب ضلال المشركين الذين بعث إليهم الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام قال** {**وَأَنَّهُ كَانَ رِجَالٌ مِّنَ الإنس يَعُوذُونَ بِرِجَالٍ مِّنَ الْجِنِّ فَزَادُوهُمْ رَهَقاً** }**الجن6*

*الاستعانة بالجن هو**طلب العون منهم** .* *طلب العلم منهم** .* *طلب العلاج منهم** .*
*فلا يجوز إذن ما ابتلي به كثير من الشباب** وفيهم أشخاص نعرفهم متمسكون بإسلامهم لكن رأيتهم متمسكين بإسلامهم كتلك* *المرأة التي تقتصر على الخمار دون الجلباب أو تقتصر على الجلباب دون الخمار** ولا تجمع بين الأمرين**.*
*ولذلك فنحن ننصح هؤلاء الشباب المسلمين الذين معنا بالخط الذي ذكرناه ببعض أصوله وقواعده آنفا*
*أن لا يزيدوا في معالجة المصروع* *أو المصاب بمس من الجن بأكثر من قراءة آيات من القرآن الكريم** .))*
*انتهت الفتوى*
*مصدر كلام الشيخ رحمه الله تعالى** :* 
*الدقيقة 57 من الشريط رقم 518 من أشرطة سلسلة الهدى والنور للشيخ الألباني**رحمه الله تعالى*
 
الفتوى الثانية .
للإمام الألباني رحمه الله تعالى يبين فيها أن لا أصل للقراءة في الماء وأنها من ابتداع من خلف .

الفتوى :
السائل : بطريقة القراءة مثلاً في كأس من الماء وتقريب الفم ..؟

الشيخ الألباني: ما له أصل! هذا كالكتابة على الورقة ثم شعلها كما ذكرت آنفاً 
كل هذا ليس له أصل.
وكل خير في اتباع من سلف *** وكل شر في ابتداع من خلف.

المرجع: موقع الشيخ الألباني/
فتاوى الشيخ الألباني.
رقم الشريط: 573

----------


## المعيصفي

> * اما الشيخ محمد امان الجامى فقال*-مسألة  الماء لا أعلم ، أنا قلت لكم قبل قليل يتوسع بعض مشايخنا فيقرأون القرآن  أو يقرأون بعض الأدعية المأثورة على كوب من الماء فيسقون المريض ، هذا  نحفظه من مشايخنا  أنفي علمي وقد يعلم  غيري ]


 فيما يلي كلام الشيخ رحمه الله بتمامه من غير بتر فهي عادتك بتر كلام العلماء  ! لماذا لم تنقل الفتوى بتمامها ؟! ليعلم الجميع أن الشيخ رحمه الله لا يجيز الرقية إلا بالقراءة فقط كما هي السنة ولأن خير القرون ( الصحابة ) لم يفعلوها .
 *الفتوى الرابعة** : 
**للشيخ المحدث محمد أمان الجامي رحمه الله تعالى** :
**عنوان الفتوى** : 
**التداوي بالقرآن كما ورد بالقراءة لا بأن يمحى بالماء ويشرب الماء**.
**الفتوى** .**

"* *سائل يسأل : هل يمكن أن نستعمل القياس كما فعل الصحابة بشعره عليه الصلاة والسلام كأن نكتب شيئا من القرآن ونجعله في ماء ، ورقة مكتوبة فيها القرآن نجعله في ماء ونتبرك بذلك الماء** .

**الجواب** :
**غير وارد** ، الكتاب إنما أنزل ليتلى ويتدبر ويعمل به ،* *وأما كيفية التداوي بالقرآن كما ورد بالقراءة ،* *لا بأن يمحى بالماء ويشرب الماء أو يتبرك بذلك الماء ،* *لو كان هذا واردا وسائغا لعمل الصحابة أو علم الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام أصحابه ،* *ولما لم يعمل خير القرون هذا العمل علمنا بأنه عمل غير مشروع**، والله أعلم** ...
**القرآن شفاء ، الأصل شفاء للأمراض الباطنية وشفاء لأمراض البدن أيضا ،* *وكيفية الاستشفاء قراءة آية من القرآن* *على محل المرض ، على موضع المرض كما عالج الصحابة اللديغ ،* *اللديغ عالجوه بالقرآن ، ماذا فعلوا ؟* *هل كتبوا ومحوا وسقوه الماء ؟ لا* *.**قرأوا* *فاتحة الكتاب أو آية الكرسي على اللديغ فقام يمشي ،* *إذن ، كيفية التداوي بالقرآن بالقراءة ، هذا هو الثابت ، والحديث الذي معنا يدل على ذلك . نعم** .
**مسألة الماء لا أعلم ، أنا قلت لكم قبل قليل يتوسع بعض مشايخنا فيقرأون القرآن أو يقرأون بعض الأدعية المأثورة على كوب من الماء فيسقون المريض ، هذا نحفظه من مشايخنا ولا نعلم سنة ثابتة بذلك ، لا أعلم ، أنفي علمي وقد يعلم غيري ، ولله أعلم** ...*

----------


## المعيصفي

> اما ربيع المدخلى فليس معدودا من المشايخ عندنا-


 ومن أنت لكي تحكم على العلماء ومنهم العلامة الشيخ ربيع المدخلي الذي كان شيخا وأثنى عليه الإمام الألباني في حياته وذلك قبل أكثر من ثلاثين عاما ( ربما قبل أن تخلق ) وأثنى عليه كبار العلماء واعترفوا بفضله وعلمه فتقول عنه ليس شيخا عندنا بضمير التعظيم تعظيما لنفسك!!
 لقد كان العلماء الربانيون من أهل السنة والجماعة وما زالوا ينصفون حتى أهل البدع ويذكرون فضلهم وعلمهم في مجال اختصاصهم مع التحذير من بدعهم وضلالهم ولكن أهل الحقد والضغائن ( هداهم الله ) من الذين سقطوا في فتنة الغلو في المشايخ ما انفكوا في الطعن بأهل العلم والفضل ظلما وعدوانا.

----------


## المعيصفي

> والشيخ محمد حامد الفقى له بعض التشدد ليس فى محله كما وضح ذلك بعض اهل العلم  فى تعليقاته على مدارج السالكين وكذلك مسألتنا هذه وانظر قول الشيخ الفقى يتبين عدم توقيره للسلف وقد انكر عليه الشيخ احمد شاكر هذا الاسلوب الذى يستخدمه مع السلف والائمة ومنه ما قاله  فى مسألتنا فى حق وهب بن منبه - فقال -وما ينقل عن وهب بن منبه فعلى سنة الإسرائيليين لا على هدى خير المرسلين ما هكذا نذكر السلف الصالح فى المسائل المختلف فيها   ----


 جزى الله الشيخ الفقي خيرا ورحمه الله فالسنة أحب إليه من فلان الفلاني وهذا هو الحق وهذا هو الذي يجب على طالب الحق والسنة أن يكون عليه وهكذا كان السلف ومن تبعهم بإحسان لا يترددون في بيان مخالفة أيا كان للسنة والعقيدة ( مع حفظ مكانة العالم المخطئ ) . والأمثلة على ذلك لا تعد ويعلمها طالب الحق . وتوقير السنة خير من توقير البدعة أو المداهنة فيها . 
 ومن ذلك , الحكم على رقية ذكرها الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله تعالى بأنها بدعة وفيها اعتداء وإثم .  
قال الشيخ صالح بن عبدالعزيز آل الشيخ : ( ومما يدخل في الرقى الممنوعة الرقى البدعية أو الرقى التي فيها اعتداء مثل الرقية التي ذكرت عن بعض العلماء أنه يقول فيها : رددت عين الحاسد إلى نفسه وإلى أعز الناس لديه ، هذا الحاسد اعتدى لكن أحب الناس إليه كوالدته أو والده أو ولده لم يعتد فكيف يرد العين إلى من لم يعتد ؟ فهذه دعوة فيها إثم واعتداء وهي من الرقى البدعية وإن كان ذكرها ابن القيم – رحمه الله - ) ( مجلة الدعوة – صفحة 22 – العدد 1683 من ذي القعدة 1419 هـ ) 0 وليس في ذلك قلة توقير لابن القيم بل هو الواجب . 
 ثم ما دخل قلة التوقير ببحث المسائل ؟ وهل هو حجة لدفع الأدلة أو الأصول التي استند عليها العالم ؟ هذه أساليب ضعيفي الحجة .

----------


## المعيصفي

> وقال من هو اعلم منه -- قال الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله : " وذكر بن بطال أن في كتب وهب بن منبه أن يأخذ سبع  ورقات من سدر أخضر ، فيدقه بين حجرين ، ثم يضربه بالماء ويقرأ فيه آية الكرسي  والقوافل ، ثم يحسو منه ثلاث حسوات ، ثم يغتسل به ؛ فإنه يذهب عنه كل ما به ، وهو  جيد للرجل إذا حبس عن أهله " انتهى من "فتح الباري" (10/ 233)-- فمن اين لك انه بدعة محدثة---


 *قلت :هكذا يكون التقليد بدون دليل ولا أصول ولا حجة فالترجيح بين قول وقول يكون بمكانة العالم !!! 
وليس بحسب الدليل أو مشروعية الأمر ولا شك أن هذا هو سبيل المقلدة العوام  .*
 *وإليك فتوى** اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء برقم ( 18876 ) تاريخ 15 / 06 / 1417 هـ 

**الحمد لله وحده والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبي بعده 00 وبعد : فقد اطلعت**اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء على ما ورد إلى سماحة المفتى العام**من المستفتي ------------------- / بواسطة مركز الدعوة بـ ------ 0**والمحال إلى اللجنة من الأمانة العامة لهيئة كبار العلماء برقم ( 2759 )**وتاريخ 24/05/1417 هـ 0 وقد سأل المستفتي سؤالا هذا نصه : ( أنه تقدم الينا**بعض المواطنين يسألون عن مشروعية ما يستخدمه أحد القراء بمحافظة -----**ويكنى ------- وهو يستخدم حديدة بطول شبر تقريبا وعرض ثلاثة أصابع ذات**رأسين مدببين من جهة ومسطحة من جهة أخرى تحمى على النار وتوضع تحت الشخص**المصروف عن زوجته ولا يستطع جماعها ثم يصب عليه ماء قد قرئ به كلام الله**حتى يصعد الدخان إلى عورة المطبوب وأفاد القارئ ----- أن هذا العمل أثبت**فائدته بإذن الله مع كثير من المرضى وقد تم إيقاف هذا عن عمله المذكور حتى**تصدر فتوى شرعية فيه* *مع الوقوف على أصل لهذا العمل في كتاب فتح الباري شرح**صحيح البخاري في كتاب الطب* *ولكن مع فارق وهو بول المطبوب على الحديد فأرجو**من فضيلتكم الرفع لسماحة المفتى للإفادة حفظكم الله ووفق الجميع لهداه ) 0** 

**وبعد دراسة اللجنة للاستفتاء أجابت بأن* *حل السحر بسحر مثله لا يجوز وهو من**عمل الشيطان** كما جاء في الحديث 0 وما يفعله هذا الرجل في حل السحر من إحماء**الحديدة بالنار وصب الماء المقروء فيه عليها لأجل حل السحر هو من هذا**القبيل فلا يجوز ويجب منعه منه والإنكار عليه 0* *وما ذكره الحافظ بن حجر في**فتح الباري عن بعض الأشخاص لا دليل عليه من الكتاب والسنة ولا يعتمد عليه**وكون هذا العمل قد يحصل به المقصود لا يدل على جوازه لأن ذلك* *قد يكون من**باب الابتلاء والامتحان والاستدراج* *،* 
 *فلا دليل إلا من الكتاب والسنة*  *وحل**السحر المباح هو ما كان بقراءة القرآن والأدعية المشروعة والأدوية المباحة**كما ذكر ذلك الإمام ابن القيم في الطب النبوي من زاد المعاد 0 والله تعالى**أعلم 0 وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم ) ( اللجنة الدائمة**للبحوث العلمية والافتاء 0 الرئيس : عبدالعزيز بن عبدالله بن باز - نائب**الرئيس : عبدالعزيز بن عبدالله بن محمد آل الشيخ - عضو : عبدالله بن**عبدالرحمن الغديان - عضو : بكر بن عبدالله أبو زيد - عضو صالح بن فوزان .

**لتعلم هل مشروعية الفعل تعتمد على مكانة العالم فلان أم على استنادها للدليل من الكتاب والسنة !! ( عجيب ) :*

----------


## المعيصفي

وفيما يلي مرة أخرى يتجلى التقليد المجرد عن البحث والتحقيق  . فالاستدلال بمكانة العالم على صحة ما ذهب إليه من صحة نسبة الحديث إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم هو ليس من العلم في شيء بل هو سبيل المقلدة العاجزين عن البحث العلمي لجهلهم بالعلم الشرعي فلا يسعهم إلا التقليد لمن يثقون بعلمه فيأخذون عنه كل شيء صحيحه وخطأه !  فقولك :  


> واليك الدليل الذى صح عن النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم بسند جيد -أخرج أبو داود رحمه الله بإسناد حسن أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فعل ذلك مع ثابت بن قيس بن شماس رضي الله عنه-قاله الشيخ بن باز والشيخ ابن باز امام فى الحديث بشهادة الالبانى وغيره من اهل العلم--


 قلت : قال الألباني : " اكشف الباس، رب الناس ! عن ثابت بن قيس بن شماس ".
ضعيف.
أخرجه أبو داود ( 2 / 337 - طبع الحلبي ) وابن حبان في " صحيحه " ( رقم 1418 - موارد ) عن يوسف بن محمد بن ثابت بن قيس بن شماس عن أبيه عن جده عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه دخل على ثابت بن قيس وهو مريض ، فقال :
فذكره، ثم أخذ ترابا من بطحان فجعله في قدح، ثم نفث عليه بماء فصبه عليه، ولفظ ابن حبان : فجعله في قدح فيه ماء فصبه عليه "،لم يذكر النفث.
 _(3/55)_ قلت : وهذا سند ضعيف علته عن يوسف بن محمد وقلبه بعض الرواة فقال : محمد بن يوسف، قال أبوداود : والصواب الأول.
قلت : وهو مجهول العين ... "
 فهل تعلمت أن مجهول العين حديثه حسن ؟!!! هل تستحل تصحيح حديث مجهول العين ؟  قال تعالى شأنه {فَإِن لَّمْ يَسْتَجِيبُوا لَكَ فَاعْلَمْ أَنَّمَا يَتَّبِعُونَ أَهْوَاءهُمْ وَمَنْ أَضَلُّ مِمَّنِ اتَّبَعَ هَوَاهُ بِغَيْرِ هُدًى مِّنَ اللَّهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الظَّالِمِينَ }القصص50

----------


## المعيصفي

> وقال ايضا-ورقى جبرائيل النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم  لما مرض في الماء  بقوله : " بسم الله أرقيك ، من كل شيء يؤذيك ، من شر كل نفس أو عين حاسد  الله يشفيك ، بسم الله أرقيك " (ثلاث مرات) ، وهذه الرقية مشروعة ونافعة . -


 أتحداك من الآن إلى أن تنتقل إلى الدار الآخرة أن تثبت أن هذا الحديث بهذا اللفظ الذي ذكره الإمام ابن باز له سند وموجود في كتب الحديث قاطبة .

----------


## المعيصفي

> .  وقد قرأ  بلال في ماء لثابت بن قيس رضي الله عنه ، وأمر بصبه عليه ، كما روى ذلك أبو  داود في الطب  بإسناد حسن . . .


 وهذا تحد آخر ! 
هات سند هذا اللفظ من سنن أبي داوّد .
 فاذهب وابحث ثم عد بعد أن تهرم لتعلم مساوئ التقليد ال( ... ) !

----------


## المعيصفي

> -عن علي رضي الله عنه قال : لدغت النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام عقرب وهو يصلي ، فلما فرغ قال 
> ( لعن الله العقرب لا تدع مصليا ولا غيره . ثم دعا بماء وملح وجعل يمسح  عليها ويقرأ بـ { قل يا أيها الكافرون } و{ قل أعوذ برب الفلق } و{ قل أعوذ  برب الناس } ) .
> أخرجه الطبراني في المعجم الصغير (2/32) وقال الهيثمي في مجمع الزوائد  إسناده حسن (5/114) وقال الألباني : حديث صحيح .الصحيحة رقم548 --- -


 ليس في الحديث القراءة على الماء بل على موضع اللدغة " وجعل يمسح عليها ويقرأ " 
وهو من العلاج المركب من الرقية واستعمال المواد الحسية الطبية 
كالذي تجرح يده فيضع عليها المراهم الطبية كعلاج حسي ثم يقرأ على جرحه من باب العلاج المعنوي .

----------


## المعيصفي

> وهو قول جمهور  من العلماء


 *كلام باطل** .
**السلف وهم الصحابة رضي الله عنهم وهم أكثر من 100 ألف صحابي** .
**ولم يثبت عن أحدهم* *القراءة في الماء**..
**وعلماء السلف كلهم أجمعون من بعد الصحابة إلى عصرنا الحالي ( إلى العلامة محمد بن إبراهيم رحمه الله تعالى ) لم يصح النقل بجواز القراءة في الماء إلا عن ثلاثة علماء فقط فيما أعلم وهم** :
1 :* *وهب بن منبه** .
2 :* *أحمد بن حنبل** .
3 :* *ابن القيم** .
**ثلاثة فقط** إلى زمن ( العلامة محمد بن إبراهيم الذي أجازها بدون دليل )* *مقابل عشرات الآلاف من الصحابة والآلاف من العلماء لم يذكروا القراءة في الماء أصلا* *لأنها ليس عليها دليل من السنة** .
**وليست من ديننا** .* وأتحداك أن تأتي بقول واحد من الصحابة أو أربعة من التابعين أو تابعي التابعين أو أصحاب المذاهب المعروفة قبل المائة الرابعة يصرحون فيها بجواز القراءة على الماء سوى ما ينقل عن الإمام أحمد ووهب بن منبه .
وإن كان ذلك لا يغني من الحق شيئا سوى أقوال الصحابة على تفصيل مهم .

----------


## المعيصفي

> عن أبي معشر عن عائشة (أنها كانت لا ترى بأسا أن يعوذ في  الماء ثم يصب على المريض) وجاء جواز ذلك عن ابن عباس 
> --


 لم ولن يصح حديث عائشة لأنه منقطع .
فأبو معشر لم يصح سماعه من عائشة رضي الله عنها 
 وكذا أثر ابن عباس رضي الله لم ولن يصح وهو في كتابة الآيات ومحوها وليس في القراءة على الماء.

----------


## المعيصفي

> قال أيوب : رأيتُ أبا قلابة كتب كتابا من القرآن ثم غسله بماء وسقاه رجلا كان به وجع
> 
> عن  حجاج قال أخبرني من رأي سعيد بن جبير : أنه يكتب التعويذ لمن أتاه ، قال  حجاج : وسألت عطاء فقال : ما سمعنا بكراهية إلا من قبلكم من أهل  العراق
> 
> - وممن أجاز ذلك أئمة المذاهب الأربعة
> 
> -  قال القرطبي رحمه الله: بعد أن ذكر جملة من الآيات ، قال : تكتب في  إناء نظيف ثم تغسل ثلاث مرات بماء نظيف ثم يحثو منه الوجع ثلاث حثوات ثم  يتوضأ منه كوضوئه للصلاة ويتوضأ قبل وضوئه للصلاة حتى يكون على طهر قبل أن  يتوضأ به ثم يصب على رأسه وصدره وظهره ولا يستنجى به ثم يصلى ركعتين ثم  يستشفى الله عز وجل، يفعل ذلك ثلاثة أيام، قدر ما يكتب في كل يوم  كتابا.انتهى.
> 
> - قال الخطيب الشربيني رحمه الله: ولا يكره كتب شيء من القرآن في إناء ليسقى ماؤه للشفاء.انتهى.
> ...


لا علاقة للكتابة ومحوها بالقراءة على الماء ! إلا أنهما بدعتان محدثتان في ديننا ما أنزل الله بهما من سلطان

----------


## المعيصفي

> هل جميع من نقلت عنهم اتوا ببدعة--سبحان الله - من اين لك هذا -- انه لا شك من كيسك -   هذا فقط الرد على قول ان القراءة على الماء بدعة محدثة  -عجيب انت يا معيصفى - تعصف بكل هذا ان لك من اسمك نصيب------------ --


 لا شك أن الأمر إما أن يكون سنة أو بدعة .  قال الإمام الألباني : " أما أن البدعة هي المخالفة للسنة فهذا أمر لا خلاف فيه ." ولقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام " من عمل عملا ليس عليه أمرنا فهو رد " 
 وهذا الحديث سيف مسلول على  كل بدعة . وقد تبين للجميع أن القراءة على الماء ليست من عمل النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم ولا أصحابه رضي الله عنهم أجمعين وهم خير السلف وخير الناس بعد الأنبياء والمرسلين . وكل متبع للسنة غيور عليها يجب عليه أن يعصف بكل بدعة وبكل ما يخالف السنة .  ولا يلقاها إلا ذو حظ عظيم .

----------


## محمدعبداللطيف

> لا شك أن الأمر إما أن يكون سنة أو بدعة . 
>  قال الإمام الألباني : " أما أن البدعة هي المخالفة للسنة فهذا أمر لا خلاف فيه ." ولقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام " من عمل عملا ليس عليه أمرنا فهو رد " 
>  وهذا الحديث سيف مسلول على  كل بدعة . وقد تبين للجميع أن القراءة على الماء ليست من عمل النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم ولا أصحابه رضي الله عنهم أجمعين وهم خير السلف وخير الناس بعد الأنبياء والمرسلين .
>  وكل متبع للسنة غيور عليها يجب عليه أن  يعصف   بكل بدعة وبكل ما يخالف السنة . 
>  ولا يلقاها إلا ذو حظ عظيم .





> لا شك أن الأمر إما أن يكون سنة أو بدعة .


 هل المسائل المختلف فيها بين السلف والخلاف فيها قوى تعد من البدعة - انظر ماذا 
قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله :
  "... إن مثل هذه المسائل الاجتهادية لا تنكر باليد، وليس لأحد أن يلزم  الناس باتباعه فيها، ولكن يتكلم فيها بالحجج العلمية، فمن تبين له صحة أحد  القولين: تبعه، ومن قلد أهل القول الآخر فلا إنكار عليه " انتهى من "مجموع  الفتاوى" (30/80) .---- قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله :  
"وقولهم مسائل الخلاف لا إنكار فيها ليس بصحيح ، فإن الإنكار إما أن يتوجه إلى القول بالحكم أو العمل.
  أمّا الأول فإذا كان القول يخالف سنة أو إجماعاً قديماً وجب إنكاره  وفاقاً. وإن لم يكن كذلك فإنه يُنكر بمعنى بيان ضعفه عند من يقول المصيب  واحد وهم عامة السلف والفقهاء .
  وأما العمل فإذا كان على خلاف سنة أو إجماع وجب إنكاره أيضاً بحسب درجات الإنكار.
  أما إذا لم يكن في المسألة سنة ولا إجماع وللاجتهاد فيها مساغ لم ينكر على من عمل بها مجتهداً أو مقلداً.
  وإنما دخل هذا اللبس من جهة أن القائل يعتقد أن مسائل الخلاف هي مسائل  الاجتهاد، كما اعتقد ذلك طوائف من الناس. والصواب الذي عليه الأئمة أن  مسائل الاجتهاد ما لم يكن فيها دليل يجب العمل به وجوباً ظاهراً ، مثل حديث  صحيح لا معارض له من جنسه ، فيسوغ إذا عدم ذلك فيها الاجتهاد لتعارض  الأدلة المتقاربة أو لخفاء الأدلة فيها" انتهى باختصار .
  "بيان الدليل على بطلان التحليل" (ص 210-211) .
  وقال أيضاً :
  " مسائل الاجتهاد من عمل فيها بقول بعض العلماء لم ينكر عليه ولم يهجر،  ومن عمل بأحد القولين لم ينكر عليه " انتهى من "مجموع الفتاوى" (20/207) .
  2- وقال ابن القيم رحمه الله :
  "وقولهم : "إن مسائل الخلاف لا إنكار فيها" ليس بصحيح . . . ثم ذكر كلام شيخ الإسلام المتقدم ، ثم قال :
  وكيف يقول فقيه : لا إنكار في المسائل المختلف فيها ، والفقهاء من سائر  الطوائف قد صرحوا بنقض حكم الحاكم إذا خالف كتاباً أو سنة وإن كان قد وافق  فيه بعض العلماء؟! وأما إذا لم يكن في المسألة سنة ولا إجماع وللاجتهاد  فيها مَسَاغ لم تنكر على مَنْ عمل بها مجتهداً أو مقلداً . . .
  والمسائل التي اختلف فيها السلف والخلف وقد تيقنا صحة أحد القولين فيها  كثير، مثل كون الحامل تعتد بوضع الحمل، وأن إصابة الزوج الثاني شرط في حلها  للأول، وأن الغسل يجب بمجرد الإيلاج وإن لم ينـزل، وأن ربا الفضل حرام ،  وأن المتعة حرام، وأن النبيذ المسكر حرام، وأن المسلم لا يُقتل بكافر، وأن  المسح على الخفين جائز حضراً وسفرا، وأن السنة في الركوع وضع اليدين على  الركبتين دون التطبيق، وأن رفع اليدين عند الركوع والرفع منه سنة، وأن  الشفعة ثابتة في الأرض والعقار، وأن الوقف صحيح لازم، وأن دية الأصابع  سواء، وأن يد السارق تقطع في ثلاثة دراهم، وأن الخاتم من حديد يجوز أن يكون  صَدَاقاً، وأن التيمم إلى الكوعين (مفصل الكف) بضربة واحدة جائز، وأن صيام  الولي عن الميت يجزئ عنه، وأن الحاج يلبي حتى يرمي جمرة العقبة، وأن  المحرم له استدامة الطيب دون ابتدائه، وأن السنة أن يسلم في الصلاة عن  يمينه وعن يساره: السلام عليكم ورحمة الله، السلام عليكم ورحمة الله، وأن  خيار المجلس ثابت في البيع، وأن المصَراة يرد معها عوض اللبن صاعاً من تمر،  وأن صلاة الكسوف بركوعين في كل ركعة، وأن القضاء جائز بشاهد ويمين، إلى  أضعاف ذلك من المسائل، ولهذا صرح الأئمة بنقض حكم مَنْ حكم بخلاف كثير من  هذه المسائل، من غير طعن منهم على من قال بها.
  وعلى كل حال فلا عذر عند الله يوم القيامة لمن بلغه ما في المسألة من  الأحاديث والآثار التي لا معارض لها إذا نَبَذَها وراء ظهره" انتهى .
  "إعلام الموقعين" (3/ 300-301).
  3- وقال ابن قدامة المقدسي: " لا ينبغي لأحد أن ينكر على غيره العمل  بمذهبه، فإنه لا إنكار على المجتهدات " انتهى من "الآداب الشرعية" لابن  مفلح (1/186) .
  4- قال النووي في "شرح مسلم" :
  " قال العلماء : لَيْسَ لِلْمُفْتِي وَلا لِلْقَاضِي أَنْ يَعْتَرِض  عَلَى مَنْ خَالَفَهُ إِذَا لَمْ يُخَالِف نَصًّا أَوْ إِجْمَاعًا أَوْ  قِيَاسًا جَلِيًّا " انتهى .
  5- وقال الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب: "فإن أراد القائل مسائل الخلاف ،  فهذا باطل يخالف إجماع الأمة، فما زال الصحابة ومن بعدهم ينكرون على من  خالف وأخطأ كائناً من كان ، ولو كان أعلم الناس وأتقاهم، وإذا كان الله بعث  محمداً بالهدى ودين الحق، وأمرنا باتباعه، وترك ما خالفه؛ فمن تمام ذلك أن  من خالفه من العلماء مخطئ ينبه على خطئه وينكر عليه، وإن أريد بمسائل  الاجتهاد : مسائل الخلاف التي لم يتبين فيها الصواب فهذا كلام صحيح، ولا  يجوز للإنسان أن ينكر الشيء لكونه مخالفاً لمذهبه أو لعادة الناس، فكما لا  يجوز للإنسان أن يأمر إلا بعلم ، لا يجوز أن ينكر إلا بعلم ، وهذا كله داخل  في قوله تعالى : (ولا تقف ما ليس لك به علم) " انتهى من "الدرر السنية"  (4/8).
  6- وقال الشوكاني :
  "هذه المقالة –أي لا إنكار في مسائل الخلاف- قد صارت أعظم ذريعة إلى سدّ  باب الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر، وهما بالمثابة التي عرفناك،  والمنـزلة التي بيّناها لك، وقد وجب بإيجاب الله عز وجل، وبإيجاب رسوله صلى  الله عليه وسلم على هذه الأمة، الأمر بما هو معروف من معروفات الشرع،  والنهي عما هو منكر من منكراته: ومعيار ذلك الكتاب والسنة، فعلى كل مسلم أن  يأمر بما وجده فيهما أو في أحدهما معروفاً، وينهى عما هو فيهما أو في  أحدهما منكراً.
  وإن قال قائل من أهل العلم بما يخالف ذلك، فقوله منكر يجب إنكاره عليه أولاً، ثم على العامل به ثانياً.
  وهذه الشريعة الشريفة التي أُمِرْنا بالأمر بمعروفها، والنهي عن منكرها،  هي هذه الموجودة في الكتاب والسنة" انتهى من "السيل الجرّار" (4/588).
  7- وقال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ردًا على من قال: "المسائل الخلافية لا إنكار فيها" .
  " لو أننا قلنا: المسائل الخلافية لا ينكر فيها على الإطلاق ، ذهب الدين  كلّه حين تتبع الرخص لأنك لا تكاد تجد مسألة إلا وفيها خلاف بين الناس . .  .
  المسائل الخلافية تنقسم إلى قسمين؛ قسم : مسائل اجتهادية يسوغ فيها  الخلاف؛ بمعنى أن الخلاف ثابت حقاً وله حظ من النظر، فهذا لا إنكار فيه على  المجتهد، أما عامة الناس، فإنهم يلزمون بما عليه علماء بلدهم، لئلا ينفلت  العامة؛ لأننا لو قلنا للعامي : أي قول يمرُّ عليك لك أن تأخذ به، لم تكن  الأمة أمة واحدة ، ولهذا قال شيخنا عبد الرحمن بن سعدي رحمه الله : "العوام  على مذهب علمائهم" . . .
  القسم الثاني من قسمي الخلاف: لا مساغ له ولا محل للاجتهاد فيه، فينكر  على المخالف فيه لأنه لا عذر له" انتهى باختصار من "لقاء الباب المفتوح"  (49/192-193) . ---


> وقد  تبين  للجميع  أن القراءة على الماء ليست من عمل النبي صلى الله عليه وآله  وسلم ولا  أصحابه  رضي الله عنهم أجمعين وهم خير السلف وخير الناس بعد  الأنبياء والمرسلين .


لم يتبين شئ فالحديث مختلف فى صحته وهو عندنا حديث حسن ثابت معمول به حجة الى يوم القيامة ---


> ولا  أصحابه  رضي الله عنهم أجمعين وهم خير السلف


ما تقدم من كلام الصحابة يغنى عن الرد


> وكل متبع للسنة غيور عليها يجب عليه أن  يعصف   بكل بدعة وبكل ما يخالف السنة .


بل يعصف بالسنة الحسنة الثابتة عن النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم وكلام الصحابة الابرار  و الائمة الاخيار

----------


## محمدعبداللطيف

> فيما يلي كلام الشيخ رحمه الله بتمامه من غير بتر  فهي عادتك     بتر كلام العلماء  ! لماذا لم تنقل الفتوى بتمامها ؟! ليعلم الجميع أن الشيخ رحمه الله لا يجيز الرقية إلا بالقراءة فقط كما هي السنة ولأن خير القرون ( الصحابة ) لم يفعلوها .
>  *الفتوى الرابعة** : 
> **للشيخ المحدث محمد أمان الجامي رحمه الله تعالى** :
> **عنوان الفتوى** : 
> **التداوي بالقرآن كما ورد بالقراءة لا بأن يمحى بالماء ويشرب الماء**.
> **الفتوى** .**
> 
> "* *سائل يسأل : هل يمكن أن نستعمل القياس كما فعل الصحابة بشعره عليه الصلاة والسلام كأن نكتب شيئا من القرآن ونجعله في ماء ، ورقة مكتوبة فيها القرآن نجعله في ماء ونتبرك بذلك الماء** .
> 
> ...


 انا نقلت موضع الشاهد من الفتوى وليس بترا ونقلك لكامل الفتوى لم يأت بجديد ولم يغير ما استشهدت به بل يؤكد ما سبق --

----------


## المعيصفي

> انا نقلت موضع الشاهد من الفتوى وليس بترا ونقلك لكامل الفتوى لم يأت بجديد ولم يغير ما استشهدت به بل يؤكد ما سبق --


 *إن لم يكن ما فعلتَه بترا فليس هنالك بتر !!.* *فأنت ادعيت أن من نقلتُ عنهم من العلماء لم يذكروا أن القراءة على الماء بدعة ومنهم الجامي رحمه الله تعالى ولكنه في فتواه قال رحمه الله تعالى*  *" الجواب* *:
**غير وارد ، الكتاب إنما أنزل ليتلى ويتدبر ويعمل به ، وأما كيفية التداوي بالقرآن كما ورد بالقراءة ، لا بأن يمحى بالماء ويشرب الماء أو يتبرك بذلك الماء ، لو كان هذا واردا وسائغا لعمل الصحابة أو علم الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام أصحابه ، ولما لم يعمل خير القرون هذا العمل علمنا بأنه عمل غير مشروع، والله أعلم* *...** "* *
ولا شك أن عدم وروده في سنة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فهو ليس من أمره وما ليس من أمره فهو محدث وكل محدثة بدعة ..*
 *لذلك قال رحمه الله* *لم يُعلم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أصحابه ولم يعمل به الصحابة أنفسهم فهو غير مشروع ! .* *فقمتَ ببتر كلامه الآنف الذكر كله وهو الذي يبين بدعية الفعل لعدم فعل النبي ولا أصحابه ومنه خلاصة الحكم : ( علمنا بأنه* *غير مشروع* *)  *

----------


## المعيصفي

> *هل المسائل المختلف فيها بين السلف والخلاف فيها قوى تعد من البدعة - انظر ماذا* *
> **قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله** :
> "...* *إن مثل هذه المسائل الاجتهادية لا تنكر باليد، وليس لأحد أن يلزم الناس باتباعه فيها، ولكن يتكلم فيها بالحجج العلمية، فمن تبين له صحة أحد القولين: تبعه، ومن قلد أهل القول الآخر فلا إنكار عليه " انتهى من "مجموع الفتاوى" (30/80) .---- قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله** : 
> "**وقولهم مسائل الخلاف لا إنكار فيها ليس بصحيح* *، فإن الإنكار إما أن يتوجه إلى القول بالحكم أو العمل**.
> **أمّا الأول فإذا كان القول يخالف سنة أو إجماعاً قديماً وجب إنكاره وفاقاً.* *وإن لم يكن كذلك فإنه يُنكر بمعنى بيان ضعفه عند من يقول المصيب واحد وهم عامة السلف والفقهاء** .
> **وأما العمل فإذا كان على خلاف سنة أو إجماع وجب إنكاره أيضاً بحسب درجات الإنكار**.**
> **أما إذالم يكن في المسألة سنة ولا إجماع وللاجتهاد فيها مساغ لم ينكر على من عمل بها مجتهداً أو مقلداً**.
> **وإنما دخل هذا اللبس من جهة أن القائل يعتقد أن مسائل الخلاف هي مسائل الاجتهاد،* *كما اعتقد ذلك طوائف من الناس. والصواب الذي عليه الأئمة أن مسائل الاجتهاد ما لم يكن فيها دليل يجب العمل به وجوباً ظاهراً ، مثل حديث صحيح لا معارض له من جنسه ، فيسوغ إذا عدم ذلك فيها الاجتهاد لتعارض الأدلة المتقاربة أو لخفاء الأدلة فيها" انتهى باختصار** .
> "**بيان الدليل على بطلان التحليل" (ص 210-211)** .
> ...


* الحمد لله .
 لقد كفيتني مؤونة النقل عن العلماء لبيان وجوب الإنكار في المسائل الخلافية !
 وهذا هو الحق وهو ما أنا عليه بفضل الله تعالى .
 ومرة أخرى تنسخ وتلصق لتثبت ما تظنه يؤيد ما تنافح عنه ولكنه في حقيقته يبين خطأك !
 وإليك كلام العلامة الشوكاني الذي يثلج صدر كل غيور على السنة ( فعلا وتركا )ولا يقدم عليها قول أحد كائن من كان ,
 قال الشوكاني رحمه الله تعالى في السيل الجرار المتدفق على حدائق الأزهار - (ج 1 / ص 984)
 " قوله: (ولا في مختلف فيه على من هو مذهبه).
 أقول : هذه المقالة قد صارت أعظم ذريعة إلى سد باب الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر  وهما بالمثابة التي عرفناك والمنزلة التي بيناها لك وقد وجب بإيجاب الله  عزوجل وبإيجاب رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم على هذه الأمة الأمر بما هو معروف  من معروفات الشرع والنهي عما هو منكر من منكراته ومعيار ذلك الكتاب والسنة فعلى كل مسلم أن يأمر بما وجده فيهما أو في أحدهما معروفا وينهي عما هو فيهما أو في أحدهما منكرا وإن قال قائل من أهل العلم بما يخالف ذلك فقوله منكر يجب إنكاره عليه أولا ثم على العامل به ثانيا .
 وهذه الشريعة الشريفة التي أمرنا بالأمر بمعروفها والنهي عن منكرها هي هذه الموجودة في الكتاب والسنة وأما ما حدث من المذاهب فليست بشرائع مستجدة ولا هي شرائع ناسخة لما جاء به خاتم النبيين صلى الله عليه وسلم وإنما هي بدع ابتدعت وحوادث في الإسلام حدثت فما كان فيها موافقا للشرع الثابت في الكتاب والسنة فقد سبق إليه الكتاب والسنة وما كان منها مخالفا للكتاب والسنة فهو رد على قائله مضروب به في وجهه كما جاءت بذلك الأدلة الصحيحة التي منها: "كل أمر ليس عليه أمرنا فهو رد" .
 فالواجب  على من علم بهذه الشريعة ولديه حقيقة من معروفها ومنكرها أن يأمر بما علمه  معروفا وينهى عما علمه منكرا فالحق لا يتغير حكمه ولا يسقط وجوب العمل به  والأمر بفعله والإنكار على من خالفه بمجرد قول قائل أو اجتهاد مجتهد أو ابتداع مبتدع.
 فإن قال تارك الواجب أو فاعل المنكر قد قال بهذا فلان أو ذهب إليه فلان أجاب عليه بأن الله لم يأمرنا باتباع فلانك بل قال لنا في كتابه العزيز: {وَمَا آتَاكُمُ الرَّسُولُ فَخُذُوهُ وَمَا نَهَاكُمْ عَنْهُ فَانْتَهُوا} [الحشر: 7]، 
 فإن لم يقنع بهذا حاكمه إلى كتاب الله وسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم كما أمرنا الله سبحانه في كتابه بالرد إليهما عند التنازع."
*

----------


## محمدعبداللطيف

طيِّب بيِّن لى معنى كلام الشيخ محمد أمان الجامى


> -*مسألة الماء لا أعلم ، أنا قلت لكم قبل قليل يتوسع بعض مشايخنا فيقرأون القرآن أو يقرأون بعض الأدعية المأثورة على كوب من الماء فيسقون المريض ، هذا نحفظه من مشايخنا و لا نعلم سنة ثابتة بذلك ، لا أعلم ، أنفي علمي  وقد يعلم غيري ، ولله أعلم*


 اولا  ما معنى قول الشيخ  وقد يعلم غيرى -كيف تعد هذه الجملة المفيدة التامة بترا - ثانيا-ما معنى قول شيخ الاسلام السابق 


> - ليس لأحد أن يلزم  الناس باتباعه فيها،  ولكن يتكلم فيها بالحجج العلمية،  فمن تبين له صحة أحد  القولين: تبعه، ومن قلد أهل القول الآخر فلا إنكار  عليه " انتهى من "مجموع  الفتاوى" (30/80) ---وقوله - مسائل الاجتهاد ما لم  يكن فيها دليل يجب العمل به وجوباً ظاهراً ، مثل  حديث  صحيح لا معارض له من جنسه ، فيسوغ إذا عدم ذلك فيها الاجتهاد لتعارض   الأدلة المتقاربة أو لخفاء الأدلة فيها ى- وقول الشيخ بن عثيمين - مسائل  اجتهادية يسوغ فيها  الخلاف؛ بمعنى أن الخلاف ثابت حقاً وله حظ من النظر،  فهذا لا إنكار فيه على  المجتهد


 هل المسائل الخلافية التى ثبت فيها الخلاف حقا- بأدلة صحيحة عند المنازع تعد بدعة.؟

----------


## المعيصفي

*الإخوة الفضلاء .* *بحث مسألتنا هذه هو كالتالي :* *يقول عليه الصلاة والسلام * *" من أحدث في أمرنا هذا ما ليس منه فهو رد "*  *فتعال أخي الفاضل ننظر هل القراءة في الماء من أمره عليه الصلاة والسلام فلنتسابق للعمل بها .* *أو أنها ليست من أمره فلنتسابق لتركها كما تركها عليه الصلاة والسلام .* *ذُكرتْ ثلاثة روايات ليُستدل بها على أنها من أمره .* *الأولى قصة قيس بن ثابت بن شماس وهي غير ثابتة ففي السند راو مجهول العين ومجهول العين لا تصح روايته .*  *وبما أنها لا تصح فلا يجوز نسبتها للنبي عليه الصلاة والسلام .
ومن علم أنها لا تصح وأصر على نسبتها للنبي عليه الصلاة والسلام دخل في الوعيد* *" من كذب علي متعمدا فليتبوء مقعده من النار "*
 *ثم على فرض صحتها جدلا فليس في الحديث أي ذكر للقراءة على الماء بل هو النفث بالماء على التراب فقط وفي لفظ آخر لم يذكر النفث بل وضع التراب في الماء وصبه على قيس رضي الله عنه *  *عن يوسف بن محمد بن ثابت بن قيس بن شماس : عن أبيه ، عن رسول الله عليه وسلم أنه دخل عليه فقال : " اكشف الباس ، رب الناس " ، عن ثابت بن قيس بن شماس " ، ثم أخذ ترابا من بطحان فجعله في قدح فيه ماء فصبه عليه " ورواه غيره عن ابن السرح فقال في الحديث : "ثم أخذ ترابا فجعله في قدح ثم نفث عليه بماء وصبه عليه " أخبرناه أبو علي الروذباري ، أخبرنا أبو بكر بن داسة ، حدثنا أبو داود ، حدثنا ابن السرح ، فذكره ** *فاللفظ صريح وواضح لكل من يعرف العربية أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أولا رقى قيسا بقوله* *" اكشف الباس ، رب الناس " ، عن ثابت بن قيس بن شماس "*  *ثم** ( تفيد الترتيب والتراخي  )* *أخذ ترابا من بطحان فجعله في قدح فيه ماء فصبه عليه "*  *وفي اللفظ الآخر* *: " ثم أخذ ترابا فجعله في قدح ثم نفث عليه بماء وصبه عليه "
فأخذ التراب من بطحان وهو وادي في المدينة ثم وضعه في القدح كل هذا يحتاج زمن وهو زمن كبير فصل الرقية التي كانت في بداية دخوله صلوات ربي وسلامه عليه على قيس رضي الله عنه . 
*
 *فأين القراءة على الماء ؟!!!* *فالرواية لا تصح سندا ولا تدل متنا على القراءة على الماء .
فسقط الاحتجاج به لمن كان الحق ضالته .* *
الرواية الثانية والثالثة :**وقال ايضا**-**ورقى جبرائيل النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم لما مرض في الماء بقوله* *: "* *بسم الله أرقيك ، من كل شيء يؤذيك ، من شر كل نفس أو عين حاسد الله يشفيك ، بسم الله أرقيك " (ثلاث مرات) ، وهذه الرقية مشروعة ونافعة** .* *وقد قرأ بلال في ماء لثابت بن قيس رضي الله عنه ، وأمر بصبه عليه ، كما روى ذلك أبو داود في الطب بإسناد حسن*
 *أنا أتحدى كل من ينسب هذين اللفظين إلى النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام أو الصحابي بلال أن تثبت وجودهما في سنن أبي داوّد أو غيرها من كتب السنة وأمنحه وقتا أظنه كافيا وهو إلى أن ينتقل إلى الدار الآخرة .*
 *فإذاً :* *القراءة على الماء ليست من أمر النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام  . فمن علم ذلك وتبين له ولم يجد عذرا إلا التقليد الأعمى فقد ابتدع في دين الله وشاقّ الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ولن ينفعه قول فلان العالم إلا إن كان المتمسك بقول العالم عاميا جاهلا لا يستطيع الاهتداء للحق إلا عن طريق تقليد العلماء فلا بأس حينئذ .*
 *
ثم نأتي للصحابة رضي الله عنهم :*
 *ذُكر أثر عائشة رضي الله عنها وهو من رواية أبي معشر عنها . وأبو معشر لم يصح سماعه من عائشة لأنه من أتباع التابعين من الطبقة السادسة التي صرح الحافظ ابن حجر بعدم سماعها من الصحابة .*
 *فالحديث منقطع وهو من أقسام الحديث الضعيف . ولا تثبت الأحكام الشرعية بالحديث الضعيف .* *ومن يعلم أن الحديث المنقطع لا يجوز الاحتجاج به ثم يحتج به في هذه المسألة دون غيرها فقد اتبع هواه .* *وأما أثر ابن عباس فهو في كتابة الآيات ومحوها وليس في القراءة على الماء !!!!*  *وهو أيضا لا يصح .* *انتهى ...* *فإذا ليس لدينا ما يثبت القراءة على الماء من سنة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا حتى من أصحابه أجمعين .* *فما يجب علينا ؟* *هل نقول بأمر ليس من أمر النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام وليس من سبيل صحابته أجمعين فيرد بوجهنا ونرتكب مشاقة الرسول من بعد ما تبين لنا الهدى ونتبع غير سبيل المؤمنين ( الصحابة ) ؟!!!!* *أم نقف ونترك ما ليس من أمره كما تركه صلوات ربي وسلامه عليه مع قيام المقتضى وانتفاء الموانع ( سنة تركية ) ؟* *أم نقلد الرجال ( الغير معصومين ) ونقدم قولهم على قول النبي (المعصوم ) .* *أنا اخترت صاغرا عدم مشاقة الرسول وتركت ما تركه عليه الصلاة والسلام ووسعني ما وسع الصحابة أجمعين .* *فاختر لنفسك يا أخي ما تشاء .*

----------


## المعيصفي

> طيِّب بيِّن لى معنى كلام الشيخ محمد أمان الجامى اولا  ما معنى قول الشيخ  وقد يعلم غيرى -كيف تعد هذه الجملة المفيدة التامة بترا - ثانيا-ما معنى قول شيخ الاسلام السابق  هل المسائل الخلافية التى ثبت فيها الخلاف حقا- بأدلة صحيحة عند المنازع تعد بدعة.؟


سأبين لك .
الشيخ الجامي رحمه الله قال 

[/quote]


> *مسألة الماء لا أعلم ، أنا قلت لكم قبل قليل يتوسع بعض مشايخنا فيقرأون القرآن أو يقرأون بعض الأدعية المأثورة على كوب من الماء فيسقون المريض ، هذا نحفظه من مشايخنا ولا نعلم سنة ثابتة بذلك ، لا أعلم ، أنفي علمي وقد يعلم غيري ، ولله أعلم** ...*


فهو قد نفى علمه بوجود سنة ثابتة صحيحة في القراءة على الماء ( وهذا هو الحق ) واستدرك فقال وقد يعلم غيري أي قد يعلم غيري بوجود سنة صحيحة تثبت القراءة في الماء وهذا يشبه قول الشافعي وغيره من الأئمة " إذا صح الحديث فهو مذهبي "
فلما لم يعلم بوجود السنة الصحيحة قال أنه غير مشروع .

----------


## المعيصفي

> - ثانيا-ما معنى قول شيخ الاسلام السابق  هل المسائل الخلافية التى ثبت فيها الخلاف حقا- بأدلة صحيحة عند المنازع تعد بدعة.؟


أنت لا تفرق بين مسائل الخلاف التي يجب فيها الإنكار وقول المفتي فيها ملزم بإلزام الدليل . وبين مسائل الاجتهاد التي فيها سعة وأقوال المفتين فيها ليست بملزمة ! .
وقد بينه لك شيخ الإسلام نفسه في كلامه الذي نقلته بنفسك وارجع إلى موضع كلامه في كتابه بطلان التحليل يتبين لك الفرق وتعرف المعاني .



> وإنما دخل هذا اللبس من جهة أن القائل يعتقد أن مسائل الخلاف هي مسائل   الاجتهاد، كما اعتقد ذلك طوائف من الناس. والصواب الذي عليه الأئمة أن   مسائل الاجتهاد ما لم يكن فيها دليل يجب العمل به وجوباً ظاهراً ، مثل حديث   صحيح لا معارض له من جنسه ، فيسوغ إذا عدم ذلك فيها الاجتهاد لتعارض   الأدلة المتقاربة أو لخفاء الأدلة فيها" انتهى باختصار .
>   "بيان الدليل على بطلان التحليل" (ص 210-211) .


وإلا كيف ينقل عن نفس العالم وجوب الإنكار في مسائل الخلاف وعدمه في مسائل الاجتهاد .
وأمامك أقوالهم التي نقلتها تبين لك ذلك بجلاء .
فأنت تقتبس كلام شيخ الإسلام حول عدم الإنكار في المسائل الاجتهادية وتحتج به على المسائل الخلافية وهذا لبس وخلط فاحش منك

----------


## محمدعبداللطيف

> * 
>  لقد كفيتني مؤونة النقل عن العلماء لبيان وجوب  الإنكار في المسائل الخلافية !
>  وهذا هو الحق وهو ما أنا عليه بفضل الله تعالى .
> *


قد بينت لك فيما سبق ما هى مسائل الخلاف التى يجب فيها الانكار ليس جميع مسائل الخلاف يجب فيه الانكار -كيف لم يتبين لك ذلك؟-قال الشيخ بن عثيمين - مسائل  اجتهادية يسوغ فيها  الخلاف؛ بمعنى أن الخلاف ثابت حقاً وله حظ من النظر،  فهذا لا إنكار فيه على  المجتهد

----------


## المعيصفي

> قد بينت لك فيما سبق ما هى مسائل الخلاف التى يجب فيها الانكار ليس جميع مسائل الخلاف يجب فيه الانكار -كيف لم يتبين لك ذلك؟-قال الشيخ بن عثيمين - مسائل  اجتهادية يسوغ فيها  الخلاف؛ بمعنى أن الخلاف ثابت حقاً وله حظ من النظر،  فهذا لا إنكار فيه على  المجتهد


الخلاف  لا شك واقع في المسائل الخلافية أو الاجتهادية فكلاهما فيهما خلاف . ولكن الخلاف في المسائل الاجتهادية لا ينكر طرف على آخر ما أداه إليه نظره واجتهاده .
أما في المسائل الخلافية أي التي فيها نصوص شرعية صحيحة ( فعلا أو تركا ) فالخلاف فيها يحتم الإنكار على من خالف تلك النصوص .
أسأل الله تعالى أن يكون الشرح واضحا ومفهما .

----------


## محمدعبداللطيف

المسألة واضحة جدا عند الائمة اريدك ان تنقل  بنفس الوضوح حكم  القراءة على الماء من كلام الائمة المتقدمين- ينازع ما سأنقله لك من كلامهم -التداوي والعلاج بالقرآن الكريم ثابت في أحاديث كثيرة ، منها الرقية بالمعوذتين ،  ورقية اللديغ بالفاتحة ، وغير ذلك ، وهو داخل في قوله تعالى : ( وَنُنَزِّلُ مِنَ  الْقُرْآنِ مَا هُوَ شِفَاءٌ وَرَحْمَةٌ لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ ) الإسراء/82
وأما قراءة القرآن في الماء ، ففيه حديث مختلف في صحته ، وهو حديث ثابت بن قيس  الآتي ، وهو مروي عن جماعة من السلف ، وكذلك كتابته في إناء ونحوه وغسله بالماء ،  ثم شربه أو الاغتسال به ، مروي عن جماعة من السلف.
قال ابن القيم رحمه الله : " ورخص جماعة من السلف في كتابة بعض القرآن وشربه، وجعل  ذلك من الشفاء الذي جعل الله فيه " انتهى من "زاد المعاد" (4/ 358).-قال فضيلة الشيخ عبدالله بن عبدالرحمن الجبرين -  - في حكم  القراءة على الماء والاستحمام فيه : ( وثبت عن السلف القراءة في ماء ونحوه  ثم شربه ------ لما أهديت فاطمة إلى علي بعث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى علي أن لا  تقرب أهلك حتى آتيك ، قالت : فجاء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فدعا بماء ،  فقال فيه ما شاء الله أن يقول ، ثم نضح بالماء على صدر علي ووجهه ، ثم دعا  فاطمة ، فقامت تعثر في ثوبها من الحياء ، فنضح عليها أيضا ، ثم نظر فإذا  سواد وراء البيت ، فقال : من هذا ؟ فقالت أسماء : أنا ، فقال : أسماء بنت  عميس ؟ فقلت : نعم . قال : أجئت مع ابنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  كرامة لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟ فقلت : نعم ، فدعا لي بدعاء إنه  لأولى عملي عندي ، فقال : يا فاطمة إني لم آل أن أنكحت أحب أهلي إلي ، ثم  خرج ، فقال لعلي : دونك أهلك ، ثم ولي إلى حجره فما زال يدعو لهما حتى دخل  حجره .
قال ابن حجر :رجاله ثقات،  (المطالب  العالية : 2/183 ) 
وقال الهيثمي :رجاله رجال الصحيح‏‏ ،(جمع الزوائد   : 9/212 ).-------قال فضيلة الشيخ عبدالله بن عبدالرحمن الجبرين - حفظه الله - في حكم  القراءة على الماء والاستحمام فيه : ( وثبت عن السلف القراءة في ماء ونحوه  ثم شربه ---------هذا كله يدل دلالة واضحة على ان القراءة على الماء من عمل السلف - فهل عمل السلف بدعة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وفى المشاركة القادمة - اقدم لك اخى الفاضل المعيصفى  رأى إمام الائمة فى الحديث الامام البخارى   لكى تعرف ان القراءة على الماء عمل  وهدى الائمة  الاخيار

----------


## محمدعبداللطيف

*قال البخاري في صحيحه : ( باب النفث في الماء )................... والصواب قال البخارى.**( باب النفث في الرقية).......هل تبويب البخارى هذا اخى الكريم  بدعة؟*

----------


## محمدعبداللطيف

عن محمد بن يوسف بن ثابت بن قيس بن شماس عن أبيه عن جده عن رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم أنه دخل على ثابت بن قيس – قال أحمد : وهو مريض – فقال : (  اكشف الباس رب الناس عن ثابت بن قيس بن شماس ، ثم أخذ ترابا من بطحان - أحد  أودية المدينة الثلاثة ، العقيق ، وبطحان - فجعله في قدح ثم نفث عليه بماء  وصبه عليه ) ( السلسلة الصحيحة 1526 )-----قال محمد بن مفلح : ( نقل عبدالله أنه رأى أباه يعوذ في الماء ويقرأ عليه ويشربه ، ويصب على نفسه منه ) ( الآداب الشرعية – 2 / 441 )----هذا هو عمل السلف الصالح فهل عمل السلف بدعة ؟

----------


## محمدعبداللطيف

*وقال النووي : فيه استحباب النفث في الرقية ، وقد أجمعوا على جوازه ، واستحبه الجمهور من الصحابة والتابعين ومن بعدهم .*

----------


## محمدعبداللطيف

*وقال البيضاوي : قد  شهدت المباحث الطبية على أن للريق مدخلاً في النضج وتعديل المزاج ، وتراب  الوطن له تأثير في حفظ المزاج ودفع الضرر – الى أن قال – ثم إن الرقى  والعزائم لها آثار عجيبة تتقاعد العقول عن الوصول الى كنهها .*

*وتكلم ابن القيم في (  الهدى ) في حكمة النفث وأسراره بكلام طويل قال في آخره : وبالجملة فنفس  الراقي تقابل تلك النفوس الخبيثة وتزيد بكيفية نفسه وتستعين بالرقية والنفث  على إزالة ذلك الأثر ، واستعانته بنفثه كاستعانة تلك النفوس الرديئة  بلسعها . وفي النفث سر آخر فإنه مما تستعين به الأرواح الطيبة والخبيثة  ولهذا تفعله السحرة كما يفعله أهل الإيمان .........**وفي رواية مهنا عن أحمد  : في الرجل يكتب القرآن في إناء ثم يسقيه المريض . قال : لا بأس به . وقال  صالح : وبما اعتللت فيأخذ أبي ماء فيقرأ عليه ويقول لي اشرب منه واغسل  وجهك ويديك .*

*وفيما ذكرناه كفاية إن  شاء الله في زوال الإشكال الذي حصل لكم فيما يتعاطى في بلدكم من النفث في  الإناء الذي فيه الماء ثم يسقاه المريض . وصلى الله على محمد .*

*{ فتاوى ورسائل الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم }*

----------


## محمدعبداللطيف

والخلاصة فيما قاله الشيخ * صالح آل الشيخ*


*والرقية إما أن تكون  بنفث أو بتفل أو بما هو دون هذين، لهذا إذا اختلف العلماء في مسألة هل تشرع  الرقية بنفخ دون نفث؟ على قولين ورُجِّح أن الجميع جائز، فإن كان بنفخ وهو  ما لا ليس معه شيء من الريق وإنما هو إخراج هواء فقط فهو جائز، وإن كان  بنفث فهذا هو المشروع والذي كان عَلَيْهِ الصَّلاَةُ والسَّلاَمُ يقرأ  ويتعوذ وينفث في يديه وينفث على المريض أيضا، وإما أن تكون بما هو أعظم من  النفث وهو التفل، والنفث إخراج بعض الريق، قليل من الريق مع الهواء؛ يعني  إذا أراد أن ينفث يعني يقرأ الفاتحة وإذا ختم ينفث مع بعض الريق أو يتفل  ومعه التفال -معه البصاق- أكثر مما مع النفث.* 

*وهذا النفث أو التفل قد  يكون مباشرة على البدن، وقد يكون بواسطة ماء أو بواسطة زيت أو شيء آخر، كل  هذا مأذون به، أو بكتابته على الشيء؛ كتابة بعض الآيات على المرض ونحو  ذلك، وقد جاء عن الصحابة في هذا أشياء منها أن ابن عباس كان يأمر أن يكتب  للمرأة إذا كانت شقت عليه الولادة أو تأخرت ولادتها أن يكتب في إناء  ﴿كَأَنَّهُمْ يَوْمَ يَرَوْنَ مَا يُوعَدُونَ لَمْ يَلْبَثُوا إِلَّا  سَاعَةً مِنْ نَهَارٍ﴾[الأحقاف:35] وكذلك الآية الأخرى ﴿كَأَنَّهُمْ يَوْمَ  يَرَوْنَهَا لَمْ يَلْبَثُوا إِلَّا عَشِيَّةً أَوْ  ضُحَاهَا﴾[النازعات:46]، وتسقى منه المرأة التي تأخرت ولادتها أو شق عليها  ذلك ويصب الباقي على صدرها وعلى شيء من بطنها.* 
*ونحو ذلك مما جاء عن بعض الصحابة أنهم كانوا يكتبون على بعض [...] ﴿فَأَصَابَهَا إِعْصَارٌ فِيهِ نَارٌ فَاحْتَرَقَتْ﴾[البقرة:266].*

*قد قال صالح بن الإمام  أحمد رحمه الله تعالى: اعتللت مرة فقرا لي أبي في ماء ونفث فيه ثم أمرني  بشربه وأن أغسل رأسي، وكذلك روى عبد الله بن الإمام أحمد في جواز ذلك.* 

*المقصود من هذا أن  إيصال الماء إيصال القراءة، إيصال الرقية بالنفخ بالنفس أو بالنفث إلى  الماء ثم يسقاه المريض أو يصب عليه أن هذا لا بأس به لفعل السلف له ولم  يُنكر؛ ولأن له أصلا في السنة.* 
*لكن كلما كانت الرقية  مباشِرَة كلما كانت أفضل ولهذا قال الجد الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم رحمه الله  تعالى ورفع درجته في الجنة قال: كلما الوقت كان أنفع يعني يقرأ في الماء  كان أقرب بالنفخ أقرب بالنفث أقرب بالرقية كلما كان أنفع، وكلما كانت  الوسائط أقل كان أنفع؛ يعني قراءة المرء على نفسه يعني ما فيها واسطة،  واسطة واحدة؛ لكن كون المرء يقرأ على الإنسان صار هناك واسطة ثانية، كون  أيضا ينفث في ماء ثم الماء يشرب ويغسل به صار هناك واسطة ثالثة، أو كونه  يكتب في صحن ويغسل بزعفران أو بنحوه ثم يشرب هنا صار عندنا واسطة ثالثة  كلما ضعفت، ولهذا كان الأعلى ما ثبت في السنة وهو القراءة المباشرة من  الإنسان على نفسه أو بقراءة أحد عليه ثم القراءة بالماء، ثم القراءة  بالكتابة في الورق وحله بالماء هذا مما يسوغ لكن مما لم يكن عليه العمل عمل  السلف.* 
*[الرقى وأحكامها للشيخ صالح بن عبدالعزيز آل الشيخ]--هذا هَدْى وعمل السلف - هل تريد المزيد ؟*

----------


## المعيصفي

> وفى المشاركة القادمة - اقدم لك اخى الفاضل المعيصفى  رأى إمام الائمة فى الحديث الامام البخارى   لكى تعرف ان القراءة على الماء عمل  وهدى الائمة  الاخيار





> *قال البخاري في صحيحه : ( باب النفث في الماء )................هل تبويب البخارى هذا اخى الكريم  بدعة؟*



نصيحة من أخيك لا تتسرع في النسخ واللصق خصوصا والمكتبات التي تحتوي على أمهات كتب الحديث متوفرة ويمكن الرجوع إليها بسهولة جدا !
اذهب إلى صحيح البخاري وجد ( باب النفث في الماء ) وسأعطيك سيارة موديل 2019 وربما مرسيدس أو bmw 
وأما بقية ردك فسأؤجل الرد عليه لوقت لاحق لكي أذهب للنوم !
وكل ما ذكرته وتذكره من كلام وأدلة قد رددت عليها منذ سنين وعندي الردود جاهزة مع الحاجة إلى تعديلات وترتيبات يقتضيها المقام

----------


## محمدعبداللطيف

> نصيحة من أخيك لا تتسرع في النسخ واللصق خصوصا والمكتبات التي تحتوي على أمهات كتب الحديث متوفرة ويمكن الرجوع إليها بسهولة جدا !
> اذهب إلى صحيح البخاري وجد ( باب النفث في الماء ) وسأعطيك سيارة موديل 2019 وربما مرسيدس أو bmw 
> وأما بقية ردك فسأؤجل الرد عليه لوقت لاحق لكي أذهب للنوم !
> وكل ما ذكرته وتذكره من كلام وأدلة قد رددت عليها منذ سنين وعندي الردود جاهزة مع الحاجة إلى تعديلات وترتيبات يقتضيها المقام


 لكل جواد كبوه و لكل طالب علم هفوه  ،فبعد كبوة الخيل ينهض و بعد هفوة  طالب العلم يستفق و يصحح هفوته  --- نعم الباب ورد بلقظ- باب النفث فى الرقية- والنفث فى الرقية اخى الكريم أعم من النقث فى الماء  - قال النووى كما مرَّ سابقا - *: فيه استحباب النفث في الرقية ، وقد أجمعوا على جوازه ، واستحبه الجمهور من الصحابة والتابعين ومن بعدهم .*


> *سأعطيك سيارة موديل 2019 وربما مرسيدس أو... *


* الحمد لله على نعمة الاسلام  وما اعظمها من نعمة -  اركب سيارتك وسِر على بركة الله -**قُلْ بِفَضْلِ اللَّهِ وَبِرَحْمَتِهِ فَبِذَٰلِكَ فَلْيَفْرَحُوا هُوَ خَيْرٌ مِّمَّا يَجْمَعُونَ- قال الطبرى* * فإن الإسلام والقرآن خيرٌ من المال الذي يجمعون--------  نعم الباب ورد بلفظ - باب النفث فى الرقية----- ولكن انظر ماذا قال العلماء فى هذا الباب  - باب النقث فى الرقية -  الذى هو اعم من خصوص النفث فى الماء-*
قال ابنُ القيِّم ـ رحمه الله ـ  في معنى الحديث:  «فجَمَعَ بين الطبِّ البشريِّ والإلهيِّ، وبين طِبِّ الأبدان وطِبِّ   الأرواح، وبين الدواء الأرضيِّ والدواءِ السمائيِّ»انتهى

  واللهُ عزَّ وجلَّ جَعَلَ لهذه  الأدويةِ خصائصَ  ذاتيَّةً ربَّانيةً بآحادِهَا أو مع اختلاطها بغيرها مِنَ الأعشاب  الأخرى  في مُكافَحةِ المرض والشفاءِ منه ثابتةً شرعًا وطِبًّا؛ فلا يُمْنَعُ مِنْ   أَنْ يكون مِنْ تمامِ النفع أَنْ يَجْمَعَ بين أعيانها المُبارَكةِ ما هو  مُبارَكٌ  بِرِيقٍ يُجْمَعُ فيه الآياتُ والأذكارُ الصحيحةُ الثابتةُ، ثمَّ  يُنْفَثَ في هذه  الأعيان؛ فإنَّ في الكُلِّ شفاءً لأسقامِ المؤمنين  البدنية، وفي القرآن شفاءٌ لها  وللأمراض الدينية والنفسية، قال تعالى: ﴿قُلۡ هُوَ لِلَّذِينَ ءَامَنُواْ هُدٗى  وَشِفَآءٞ﴾ [فُصِّلَتْ: ٤٤]، وقال  تعالى ـ أيضًا ـ: ﴿وَنُنَزِّلُ  مِنَ القرآن ما هو شفاء ورحمة للمؤمنين  وَلَا يَزِيدُ ٱلظَّٰلِمِينَ إِلَّا  خَسَارٗا ﴾ --------  والاعجب فى هذه المسألة ان معنى التبويب الذى أخطأت فى لفظه داخل  فى عموم الباب الذى ذكره البخارى رحمه الله --قال الشيخ ابن جبرين: وثبت  عن السلف القراءة في ماء ونحوه، ثم شربه أو الاغتسال به، مما يخفف الألم  أو يزيله لأن كلام الله تعالى شفاء، كما في قوله تعالى: قُلْ هُوَ  لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا هُدىً وَشِفَاءٌ وَالَّذِينَ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ فِي  آذَانِهِمْ وَقْرٌ وَهُوَ عَلَيْهِمْ عَمىً أُولَئِكَ يُنَادَوْنَ مِنْ  مَكَانٍ بَعِيدٍ {فصلت:44} وهكذا القراءة في زيت  أو  دهن  أو طعام ثم شربه،  أو الأدهان به أو  الاغتسال به،فإن ذلك كله استعمال لهذه القراءة المباحة  التي هي كلام الله وكلام رسوله.-------قال الشيخ محمد بن ابراهيم -لا بأس بذلك، فهو جائز، بل قد صرح العلماء باستحبابه،  وبيان حكم هذه المسألة  مدلول عليه بالنصوص النبوية، وكلام محققي الأئمة،  وهذا نصها: قال البخاري في صحيحه: باب النفث في الرقية ـ ثم ساق حديث أبي  قتادة أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: إذا رأى أحدكم شيئا يكرهه فلينفث  حين يستيقظ ثلاثا ويتعوذ من شرها، فإنها لا تضره ـ وساق حديث عائشة: أن  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان إذا أوى إلى فراشه نفث في كفيه بقل هو الله  أحد والمعوذتين جميعا ثم يمسح بهما وجهه وما بلغت يداه من جسده ـ وروى حديث  أبي سعيد في الرقية بالفاتحة، ونص رواية مسلم: فجعل يقرأ أم القرآن ويجمع  بزاقه ويتفل فبرأ الرجل.... وقال النووي: فيه  استحباب النفث في الرقية، وقد أجمعوا على جوازه، واستحبه الجمهور من  الصحابة والتابعين ومن بعدهم، وتكلم ابن القيم في الهدي في حكمة النفث  وأسراره بكلام طويل، قال في آخره: وبالجملة فنفس الراقي تقابل تلك النفوس  الخبيثة وتزيد بكيفية نفسه وتستعين بالرقية والنفث على إزالة ذلك الأثر،  واستعانته بنفثه كاستعانة تلك النفوس الرديئة بلسعها، وفي النفث سر آخر،  فإنه مما تستعين به الأرواح الطيبة والخبيثة، ولهذا تفعله السحرة كما يفعله  أهل الإيمان. اهـ.[مجلة الببحوث الاسلامية]............


> وكل ما ذكرته وتذكره من كلام وأدلة قد رددت عليها منذ سنين وعندي الردود جاهزة


 فى انتظارك ان شاء الله ... وانا والحمد لله على علم مسبق بهذه الردود والدليل أَوَّل مشاركه تأملها جيدا فقد فندت أدلتك   قبل ان تذكرها - وذلك فضل الله يؤتيه من يشاء  - وأعرف بفضل الله ومنِّه وكرمه من أين تؤكل الكتف - فاحكِم أدلتك جيدا


> فسأؤجل الرد عليه لوقت لاحق لكي أذهب للنوم !


فى رعاية الله

----------


## المعيصفي

*أخي الكريم .
وقفة مهمة لكي يستقيم النقاش والبحث .*
 *فبعد كل البيان والتفصيل والتكرار لعدم صحة حديث ثابت بن قيس ولعدم وجود أي دلالة على القراءة على الماء في لفظيه فهو لا يصح رواية ولا دراية .*
 *بعد كل ذلك ومع أنك* *لم تستيطع أن تبين كيف تصحح سنده أو أين موضع الشاهد منه على القراءة على الماء* *سوى نقل كلام ابن باز أو عمل الإمام أحمد وابن القيم والشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم وبعض المعاصرين ومقابلة النصوص الشرعية والأصول العامة بقول العلماء المخالفة وهذا سبيل العوام فهو الذي يسعهم ولا يستطيعون إلى غيره سبيلا .* *لذلك تحتم أولا توجيه السؤال التالي لك :*
 *هل أنت* *عامي** لا تعلم شيئا عن علم الحديث بحيث لا يمكنك دراسة السند ولا تعلم معنى كون أحد الرواة مجهول العين أو معنى الحديث المنقطع ونحو ذلك من مسائل علم الحديث .* 
 *وكذلك لا تعلم شيئا عن الفقه واستنباط الأحكام الشرعية فلا تفهم متن الحديث ولا تعلم شيئا عن أصول الفقه ولا قواعده وغيرها من علوم فجعلك ذلك تعجز عن الرد العلمي الذي يبين مثلا أن متن الحديث على فرض صحته يدل على القراءة على الماء ؟*
 *وهذا ما أنت عليه من طبيعة ردودك وطرحك .*
 *أو أنك طالب علم ؟ .
فمن أجل ذلك يجب أن نتفق على شروط أو أصول يجري النقاش عليها وإلا فإن المتابعين لهذا المجلس المبارك وهم حول العالم على درجات علمية مختلفة منهم العوام ومنهم طلاب العلم _ بدرجاتهم المختلفة الكثيرة _ ومن هؤلاء من درس علوم الآلة فهو يعلم من منا يتكلم بعلم وأصول ومن هو بعيد عن ذلك .وهؤلاء لا خوف عليهم .*
 *ولكن هناك الكثير من متابعي المجلس من العوام . 
فهل من الحكمة أن يتعلموا أن الأحكام الشرعية تثبت بالأحاديث الضعيفة وأن قول العالم يقدم على السنة ( فعلا أو تركا ) !*
 *نحن هنا لنتعلم ولننشر ما نعرفه من العلم الصحيح عقيدة وأصولا وفقها وغير ذلك . فليحرص أحدنا على التمسك بالأصول والقواعد العامة وبالنقاش الذي هو من أجل تعليم من لا يعلم العلم الصحيح على أصوله .*
 *فهل تتفق معي على ما يلي فيما يخص مسألتنا هذه وغيرها :*
 *1 : السند الذي فيه راو مجهول العين فهو سند ضعيف .*
 *2 : الأحكام الشرعية لا تثبت بالحديث الضعيف .* *3 : ما ينسب إلى الدين ولم يكن موجودا على عهد النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام مع قيام المقتضى وانتفاء المانع فهو من محدثات الأمور والبدع .* *4 : دلالة النص العام أو المطلق على أمر لا تقتضي أن تكون جميع أفراده لها نفس الحكم .* *5 : لا يجوز تقديم قول ( اجتهاد ) العالم على دلالة النص ( لا اجتهاد مع النص ) .* *6 : العمل المنسوب للدين إما أن يكون من السنة ( شرع الله ) أو يكون بدعة ( محدث ) .*
 *7 : اجتهاد العالم* *( المعروف عنه اتباع السنة ) المخالف للسنة يحكم عليه بأنه بدعة ولا يحكم على المجتهد بأنه مبتدع بل له أجر واحد وتحفظ مكانته .*
 *8 : لا يجوز تشعيب البحث فلا يجوز ذكر فتاوى أو أدلة لا تتعلق بالبحث كنقل فتاوى الكتابة في صحن أو ورقة في بحث القراءة على الماء ! .*
 *9 : الحكم على الحديث يجب أن يكون على أساس علم الحديث ومصطلحه وليس تقليدا مجردا من العلم لقول العالم فلان أو غيره . ( بمعنى يتم دراسة السند والمتن على طريقة أهل الحديث )*  *
الإجابة يجب أن تكون واضحة فإن كنت لا تتفق على ذلك أو بعضه فبينه وبين سبب اعتراضك مع بيان الحق الذي غاب عني .*
 *والله الموفق لا رب سواه*

----------


## محمدعبداللطيف

> قلت : قال الألباني : " اكشف الباس، رب الناس ! عن ثابت بن قيس بن شماس ".
> ضعيف.


 اخى الكريم الحديث مختلف فى صحته لا مزايدة على ذلك--بل الشيخ الالبانى نفسه الذى تحتج بتضعيفه  حكم على الحديث بالرفع فى السلسة الصحيحة وسأحيلك عليها على هذا الرابط للسلسة الصحيحة -المجلد الرابع الحديث رقم-1526- وهذا  هو الرابط  لاوفر عليك الجهد http://madrasato-mohammed.com - وسأستخدم النسخ واللصق من السلسة الصحيحة -   لاوفر عليك المجهود ايضا -  -*قال الألباني في " السلسلة الصحيحة " 4 / 31 :
            أخرجه الإمام أحمد ( 6 / 50 ) : حدثنا عن هشام قال : حدثني أبي عن              عائشة أن
            النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان ....
            قلت : و هذا إسناد صحيح على شرط الشيخين ، و قد أخرجه البخاري ( 4 / 63              )
            و مسلم ( 7 / 16 ) من طرق أخرى عن هشام به إلا أنهما قالا : " لا كاشف              له إلا
            أنت " . و أخرجه الخرائطي في " مكارم الأخلاق " ( ص 89 ) : حدثنا عمرو              بن شبة
            ابن عبيدة النميري حدثنا يحيى بن سعيد به مختصرا بلفظ : " اكشف البأس ،              رب
            الناس ، لا يكشف الكرب غيرك " .
            قلت : و هذا إسناد صحيح أيضا . و له شاهد من حديث رافع بن خديج قال : "              دخل صلى
            الله عليه وسلم على ابن لعمار فقال : اكشف البأس رب الناس ، إله الناس              " .
            أخرجه ابن ماجة ( 3473 ) بإسناد صحيح على شرط مسلم .
و شاهد آخر من حديث ثابت بن قيس بن شماس مرفوعا نحوه . أخرجه البخاري              في
            " التاريخ " ( 4 / 2 / 377 / 3387 ) و أبو داود و غيرهما و صححه ابن              حبان (
            1418 ) و الطبراني في " المعجم الكبير " ( 1323 انتهى كلام الشيخ الالبانى فى السلسلة الصحيحه وعندك الرابط اخى الكريم المعيصفى اضعط عليه فقط وراجعه -  فقد نقلت كلامه بحرفه ولفظه حتى لا تدعى البتر----------------------------------*قال الحافظ ابن القيم     : هذا من العلاج السهل الميسر النافع المركب وهي معالجة لطيفة يعالج بها  القروح والجراحات الطرية لا سيما عند عدم غيرها من الأدوية إذ كانت موجودة  بكل أرض وقد علم أن طبيعة التراب الخالص باردة يابسة مجففة لرطوبات الجروح  والجراحات التي تمنع الطبيعة من جودة فعلها وسرعة اندمالها لا سيما في  البلاد الحارة وأصحاب الأمزجة الحارة فإن القروح والجراحات يتبعها في أكثر  الأمر سوء مزاج حار فيجتمع حرارة البلد والمزاج والجراح وطبيعة التراب  الخالص باردة يابسة أشد من برودة جميع الأدوية المفردة الباردة فيقابل  برودة التراب حرارة المرض لا سيما إن كان التراب قد غسل وجفف ويتبعها أيضا  كثرة الرطوبات الردية والسيلان .  

 والتراب مجفف لها مزيل لشدة يبسه وتجفيفه للرطوبة الردية المانعة من بردها  ويحصل به مع ذلك تعديل مزاج العضو العليل ومتى اعتدل مزاج العضو قويت قواه  المدبرة ودفعت عنه الألم بإذن الله ومعنى حديث  عائشة  أنه  يأخذ من ريق نفسه على أصبعه السبابة ثم يضعها على التراب فيعلق بها منه  شيء فيمسح به على الجرح ويقول هذا الكلام لما فيه من بركة ذكر اسم الله  وتفويض الأمر إليه والتوكل عليه فينضم أحد العلاجين إلى الآخر فيقوى  التأثير وهل المراد بقوله : تربة أرضنا جميع الأرض أو أرض  المدينة  خاصة؟ فيه   [ ص: 297 ] قولان ولا ريب أن من التربة ما يكون فيه خاصية ينفع بها من أدواء كثيرة ويشفي بها أسقاما ردية قال  جالينوس    : رأيت بالإسكندرية  مطحولين ومستسقين كثيرا يستعملون طين  مصر  ويطلون به على سوقهم وأفخاذهم وسواعدهم وظهورهم وأضلاعهم فينتفعون به منفعة بينة .  

 قال : وعلى هذا النحو قد يقع هذا الطلاء للأورام العفنة والمترهلة الرخوة  قال : وإني لأعرف قوما ترهلت أبدانهم كلها من كثرة استفراغ الدم من أسفل  انتفعوا بهذا الطين نفعا بينا وقوما آخرين شفوا به أوجاعا مزمنة كانت  متمكنة في بعض الأعضاء تمكنا شديدا فبرأت وذهبت أصلا وقال صاحب الكتاب  المسيحي : قوة الطين المحلوب من كبوس وهي حريرة المصطكى قوة يجلو ويغسل  وينبت اللحم في القروح انتهى .  

 وإذا كان هذا في هذه التربات فما الظن بأطيب تربة على وجه الأرض وأبركها  وقد خالطت ريق رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وقاربت رقيته باسم ربه  وتفويض الأمر إليه انتهى .  

قال المنذري    : وأخرجه  النسائي   مسندا ومرسلا والصواب يوسف بن محمد  انتهى . --*شروح الحديث*

*عون المعبود*

محمد شمس الحق العظيم آبادي--https://library.islamweb.net/newlibrary/display_book.php?idfrom=6743&i  dto=6752&bk_no=55&ID=1497-  ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------صح في سنن ابي داوود أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
قرأ في ماء على ثابت بن قيس فشرب منه ثابت رضي الله عنه ((المفتي:ابن باز رحمه الله))----------------------------------دخل على ثابت بن قيس قال أحمد وهو مريض فقال اكشف البأس رب الناس عن ثابت  بن قيس بن شماس ثم أخذ ترابا من بطحان فجعله في قدح ثم نفث عليه بماء وصبه  عليه
الراوي: ثابت بن قيس بن شماس - خلاصة الدرجة: سكت عنه [وقد قال في  رسالته لأهل مكة كل ما سكت عنه فهو صالح]- المحدث: أبو داود - المصدر: سنن  أبي داود - الصفحة أو الرقم: 3885--


> *لم تستيطع أن تبين كيف تصحح سنده أو أين موضع الشاهد منه على القراءة على الماء* *سوى نقل كلام ابن باز أو عمل الإمام أحمد وابن القيم والشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم وبعض المعاصرين*


ألا يكفى هؤلاء - ولو شئت ان ازيدك لزدتك---


> *هل أنت* *عامي** لا تعلم شيئا عن علم الحديث بحيث لا يمكنك دراسة السند ولا تعلم معنى كون أحد الرواة مجهول العين**فهل تتفق معي على ما يلي فيما يخص مسألتنا هذه وغيرها :*
>  *1 : السند الذي فيه راو مجهول العين فهو سند ضعيف .*


حديث مجهول العين ومجهول الحال اختلف العلماء في قبوله في الشواهد والمتابعات، فمنهم من يقبله، ومنهم من يرده.

----------


## محمدعبداللطيف

> * : اجتهاد العالم* *( المعروف عنه اتباع السنة ) المخالف للسنة يحكم عليه بأنه بدعة ولا يحكم على المجتهد بأنه مبتدع بل له أجر واحد وتحفظ مكانته .*


هذا اذا كان اجتهاد عالم - وانا لم  انقل اجتهاد عالم - وانما نقلت ما جرى عليه العمل عند السلف -  هذه مسألة اخرى -  هل ما جرى عليه العمل عند السلف يعد بدعة  - وهذا وضحته سابقا مررارا وتكرارا  وانقل اقوال السلف المتضافرة لقرير ذلك - اما المخالفة للسنة فانا بينت لك اخى الكريم - اختلاف اهل العلم فى صحة الحديث- وثبوت القراءة باحاديث اخرى كثيرة  - ناهيك عما جرى به العمل عند السلف من القراءة على الماء- فهذا وحده حجة-فهل يمكنك ان تنقل ادلة عن السلف  ترد هذا المنقول عنهم؟؟؟--اقصى ما يمكنك ان تقول ان المسألة اجتهادية مختلف فيها فلا انكار ----------- قال شيخ الاسلام بن تيمية -من رجَّح قولاً من الأقوال في المسائل الاجتهادية، لا يجوز لأحد أن يطعن فيه، ولا أن يطعن فيمن أخذ بقوله من العامة، ولا يُكرههم على تركِ قولهم، بل هذا من فعل أهل الغلو والبدعة الذين يفرِّقون الأمة فيوالون ويعادون على المسائل الاجتهادية، فيؤذون المؤمنين ويمتحنونهم ويقعون في أعراضهم وهم يحسبون أنهم يحسنون صنعاً!! قال تعالى: ﴿ وَالَّذِينَ يُؤْذُونَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَالْمُؤْمِنَات  ِ بِغَيْرِ مَا اكْتَسَبُوا فَقَدِ احْتَمَلُوا بُهْتَانًا وَإثْمًا مُّبِينًا ﴾

----------


## محمدعبداللطيف

> *9 : الحكم على الحديث يجب أن يكون على أساس علم الحديث ومصطلحه وليس تقليدا مجردا من العلم لقول العالم فلان أو غيره . ( بمعنى يتم دراسة السند والمتن على طريقة أهل الحديث )*


لا فرق عند أهل العلم بين اختلاف العلماء في مسائل الحديث تصحيحا وتضعيفاً وبين  اختلافهم في مسائل الفقه ؛ وذلك لأن تصحيح الحديث وتضعيفه خاضع للاجتهاد ، وفيه  تفاوت بين العلماء في العلم بأحوال الرجال وطرق الحديث ، فما يعرفه بعضهم من حالٍ  للراوي قد يخفى على غيره ، وما يقف عليه آخر من شواهد ومتابعات قد لا يتيسر لغيره ،  فيختلف حكمهم على الحديث الواحد تبعاً لذلك ، وأحياناً يقف كل واحد منهم على ترجمة  الراوي وطرق الحديث ، ويختلف ترجيحهم تصحيحاً وتضعيفاً تبعاً لاجتهادهم في الراجح  من حال الرواي ، وفي الراجح من خلو طرق الحديث من الشذوذ والعلة .
قال الإمام الترمذي : 
وقد اختلف الأئمة من أهل العلم في تضعيف الرجال كما اختلفوا في سوى ذلك من العلم .
" سنن الترمذي " ( 5 / 756 ) وهو كتاب "  العلل " في آخر " السنن " .
وفي بيان أسباب اختلاف العلماء قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية :
السبب الثالث : اعتقاد ضعف الحديث باجتهاد قد خالفه فيه غيره ، مع قطع النظر عن  طريق آخر ، سواء كان الصواب معه أو مع غيره ، أو معهما عند من يقول : كل مجتهد مصيب  ؛ ولذلك أسباب : منها : أن يكون المحدث بالحديث يعتقده أحدهما ضعيفا ؛ ويعتقده  الآخر ثقة ، ومعرفة الرجال علم واسع ؛ ثم قد يكون المصيب من يعتقد ضعفه ؛ لاطلاعه  على سبب جارح ، وقد يكون الصواب مع الآخر لمعرفته أن ذلك السبب غير جارح ؛ إما لأن  جنسه غير جارح ؛ أو لأنه كان له فيه عذر يمنع الجرح . 
وهذا باب واسع وللعلماء بالرجال وأحوالهم في ذلك من الإجماع والاختلاف مثل ما  لغيرهم من سائر أهل العلم في علومهم . 
ومنها : ألا يعتقد أن المحدث سمع الحديث ممن حدث عنه ، وغيره يعتقد أنه سمعه لأسباب  توجب ذلك معروفة . 
ومنها : أن يكون للمحدث حالان : حال استقامة ، وحال اضطراب ؛ مثل أن يختلط أو تحترق  كتبه ، فما حدث به في حال الاستقامة صحيح ، وما حدث به في حال الاضطراب ضعيف ؛ فلا  يدري ذلك الحديث من أي النوعين ، وقد علم غيره أنه مما حدث به في حال الاستقامة . 
ومنها : أن يكون المحدث قد نسي ذلك الحديث فلم يذكره فيما بعد ، أو أنكر أن يكون  حدثه معتقدا أن هذا علة توجب ترك الحديث ، ويرى غيره أن هذا مما يصح الاستدلال به ،  والمسألة معروفة ... إلى أسباب أخر غير هذه . 
" مجموع الفتاوى " ( 20 / 240 – 242 )  باختصار .
ثانياً :
أما موقف المسلم من هذا الاختلاف الحاصل بين أهل العلم في التصحيح والتضعيف للحديث  الواحد : فهو الموقف ذاته  من اختلافهم في الفقه ، فإن كان مؤهلاً للترجيح بين  أقوالهم رجَّح ما يراه صواباً من أحد الحكمَين ، وإن كان غير مؤهل فواجبه التقليد ،  وعليه أن يأخذ بترجيح من يراه أكثر ديناً وعلماً في هذا الباب ، ولا ينبغي أن يغتر  بكونه فقيهاً أو أصوليّا أو مفسِّراً ، بل ينبغي أن يكون المقلَّد في التصحيح  والتضعيف من أهل هذه الصنعة وهذا الفن ، وهو فن علم الحديث ، ولا حرج عليه فيما  يترتب على تقليده ، فإن كان الحديث صحيحاً عنده وقلَّده فيه ، وكان يحوي حكماً  فقهيّاً فالواجب عليه العمل به ، ولا حرج عليه إن ترك العمل به إن كان الحديث  ضعيفاً .
قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين - رحمه الله - :
وإذا اختلفت العلماء عليه في الفتيا ، أو فيما يسمع من مواعظهم ونصائحهم مثلاً :  فإنه يتبع من يراه إلى الحق أقرب في علمه ودينه .
" لقاء الباب المفتوح " ( اللقاء " 46 " ،  سؤال 1136 ) .

----------


## المعيصفي

*أخي الحبيب .*
 *من المؤسف بالنسبة لي أن يكون هذا هو مستواك العلمي وهذا ما لاحظته مرارا .*  *وحقا أنا حزين لذلك . فأنا أتمنى أن أرى طلاب علم ضابطين أو على الأقل عندهم إحاطة ولو بسيطة بعلوم الآلة وبالأصول العامة فكما قيل " من حرم الأصول حرم الوصول "*  *ولكن ليس كل ما يتمنى المرء يدركه .* *وضعت لك تسع نقاط لم تجب على ستة منها بأي إجابة ! وأجبت عن ثلاث بإجابات في الشرق والأسئلة في الغرب ! فأبعدت النجعة ! .* *وهذه إجاباتك .*



> حديث مجهول العين ومجهول الحال اختلف العلماء في قبوله في الشواهد والمتابعات، فمنهم من يقبله، ومنهم من يرده.


 
 *السؤال كان عن السند الذي فيه راو مجهول العين هل هو سند ضعيف ؟* *ولم أسأل هل يقبل في الشواهد والمتابعات ! . أجب على قدر السؤال .* *وأنتظر إجابتك والمتابعون ينتظرون !.* وأما إجابتك عن هذه النقطة 


> *7 : اجتهاد العالم* *( المعروف عنه اتباع السنة ) المخالف للسنة يحكم عليه بأنه بدعة ولا يحكم على المجتهد بأنه مبتدع بل له أجر واحد وتحفظ مكانته .*



*فكالعادة في الشرق والسؤال في الغرب فالسؤال واضح تأمله جيدا وافهم ما يطلبه وأجب على قدره . 

وكذلك إجابتك عن هذه النقطة* 



> *9  : الحكم على الحديث يجب أن يكون على أساس علم الحديث ومصطلحه وليس تقليدا  مجردا من العلم لقول العالم فلان أو غيره . ( بمعنى يتم دراسة السند والمتن  على طريقة أهل الحديث )*


*
* *لم أطلب منك ما أجبت به من جواب بعيد عن المطلوب .*  *بل فقط أن لا تقابل العلل المفسرة والتفصيل لبيان حكم ما على حديث ما بمجرد نقل حكم مجمل لعالم قال أن الحديث صحيح أو ضعيف ووو . بل يجب أن تجيب على العلل والتفصيل الذي ذكره مخالفك بعلم يبين أرجحية ما نقلته عن العالم الفلاني الذي اخترت حكمه .*  *ولتبسيط الكلام أكثر وأكثر .*  *فمثالنا حديث ثابت بن قيس الذي فيه راو مجهول العين وفي علم الحديث أن السند الذي فيه راو مجهول العين فهو ضعيف بل يسميه بعض المحدثين المنقطع وهو من أقسام الحديث الضعيف المردود الذي لا تثبت به الأحكام .*
 *فلا يجوز أن تحتج على مخالفك بمجرد تحسين العالم الفلاني المجمل بل يجب أن تبين كيف حسنه مع وجود هذه العلة المانعة .*
 *أرجو أن تكون فهمت .*

----------


## المعيصفي

*وفيما يلي مثال جديد على سوء إجاباتك وأنها غير علمية وأنك تغرب بعيدا وكثيرا وتضيع وقتك ووقت محاورك ووقت المتابع سدا .*


> -بل الشيخ الالبانى نفسه الذى تحتج بتضعيفه  حكم على الحديث بالرفع فى السلسة الصحيحة


 *ما دخل الرفع بتصحيح الحديث ؟ وهل إذا كان الحديث مرفوعا فهو صحيح ؟!*  *غفر الله لك .* *ادرس يا أخي مصطلح الحديث . تعلم . واضبط . ثم تعال واكتب للناس .
ثم سردك لكلام ابن القيم حول العلاج المركب ما دخله في تصحيح وتضعيف الحديث ؟ 
ما بك ( اشبيك ؟ بيك شي ؟) !!!
*

----------


## المعيصفي

> *1 : السند الذي فيه راو مجهول العين فهو سند ضعيف .*
>  *2 : الأحكام الشرعية لا تثبت بالحديث الضعيف .* *3 : ما ينسب إلى الدين ولم يكن موجودا على عهد النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام مع قيام المقتضى وانتفاء المانع فهو من محدثات الأمور والبدع .*
>  *4 : دلالة النص العام أو المطلق على أمر لا تقتضي أن تكون جميع أفراده لها نفس الحكم .* *5 : لا يجوز تقديم قول ( اجتهاد ) العالم على دلالة النص ( لا اجتهاد مع النص ) .* *6 : العمل المنسوب للدين إما أن يكون من السنة ( شرع الله ) أو يكون بدعة ( محدث ) .*
>  *7 : اجتهاد العالم* *( المعروف عنه اتباع السنة ) المخالف للسنة يحكم عليه بأنه بدعة ولا يحكم على المجتهد بأنه مبتدع بل له أجر واحد وتحفظ مكانته .*
>  *8 : لا يجوز تشعيب البحث فلا يجوز ذكر فتاوى أو أدلة لا تتعلق بالبحث كنقل فتاوى الكتابة في صحن أو ورقة في بحث القراءة على الماء ! .*
>  *9 : الحكم على الحديث يجب أن يكون على أساس علم الحديث ومصطلحه وليس تقليدا مجردا من العلم لقول العالم فلان أو غيره . ( بمعنى يتم دراسة السند والمتن على طريقة أهل الحديث )*


أخي الكريم .
 *بانتظار إجابتك على كل النقاط من جديد وقبل أن تجيب افهم ما في كل نقطه جيدا وأجب على المطلوب فقط رحمك الله ورحم والديك .*

----------


## محمدعبداللطيف

> *فلا يجوز أن تحتج على مخالفك بمجرد تحسين العالم الفلاني المجمل بل يجب أن تبين كيف حسنه مع وجود هذه العلة المانعة .*  *أرجو أن تكون فهمت .*


 انا افهم جيدا ما تقول  وسبق ان قلت لك فى مشاركة سابقة قبل ان تذهب الى النوم  انا على اطلاع بمنهجك فى إنكار القراءة على الماء والسدر والادهان وغيرها من القراءة على الرقية ..... بل الامر يتعدى هذه المسألة الى غيرها  من المسائل المتعلقة بالرقية -    كمسألة  هل الرقية الشرعية توقيفية ام اجتهادية ؟  وسأبينها فى المشاركات القادمة ان شاء الله ##....وسبق ان قلت لك -


> أعرف بفضل الله ومنِّه وكرمه من أين تؤكل الكتف - فاحكِم أدلتك جيدا


 - وكلامك فيه نظر - وقد اجبتك على ذلك-


> لا فرق عند أهل العلم بين اختلاف العلماء في مسائل الحديث تصحيحا وتضعيفاً  وبين  اختلافهم في مسائل الفقه ؛ وذلك لأن تصحيح الحديث وتضعيفه خاضع للاجتهاد ، وفيه  تفاوت بين العلماء في العلم بأحوال الرجال وطرق الحديث ، فما يعرفه بعضهم من حالٍ  للراوي قد يخفى على غيره ، وما يقف عليه آخر من شواهد ومتابعات قد لا يتيسر لغيره ،  فيختلف حكمهم على الحديث الواحد تبعاً لذلك ، وأحياناً يقف كل واحد منهم على ترجمة  الراوي وطرق الحديث ، ويختلف ترجيحهم تصحيحاً وتضعيفاً تبعاً لاجتهادهم في الراجح  من حال الرواي ، وفي الراجح من خلو طرق الحديث من الشذوذ والعلة .-- وقول شيخ الاسلام معرفة الرجال علم واسع ؛ ثم قد يكون المصيب من يعتقد ضعفه ؛ لاطلاعه  على سبب جارح ، وقد يكون الصواب مع الآخر لمعرفته أن ذلك السبب غير جارح ؛ إما لأن  جنسه غير جارح ؛ أو لأنه كان له فيه عذر يمنع الجرح . وهذا باب واسع وللعلماء بالرجال وأحوالهم في ذلك من الإجماع والاختلاف مثل ما  لغيرهم من سائر أهل العلم في علومهم . --وقوله -قال شيخ الاسلام بن تيمية -من  رجَّح قولاً من الأقوال في المسائل الاجتهادية، لا يجوز لأحد أن يطعن فيه،  ولا أن يطعن فيمن أخذ بقوله من العامة، ولا يُكرههم على تركِ قولهم، بل  هذا من فعل أهل الغلو والبدعة الذين يفرِّقون الأمة فيوالون ويعادون على  المسائل الاجتهادية، فيؤذون المؤمنين ويمتحنونهم ويقعون في أعراضهم وهم  يحسبون أنهم يحسنون صنعاً!! قال تعالى: ﴿  وَالَّذِينَ يُؤْذُونَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَالْمُؤْمِنَات  ِ بِغَيْرِ مَا  اكْتَسَبُوا فَقَدِ احْتَمَلُوا بُهْتَانًا وَإثْمًا مُّبِينًا ﴾


-انت اخى الكريم لم تجب على كامل الكلام ومنه------


> -*فقال اكشِفْ الباسَ ربَّ الناسِ إلهَ الناسِ*        الراوي :                   رافع بن خديج |  المحدث :                       الألباني                   |       المصدر :                       صحيح ابن ماجه                --قال المنذري    : وأخرجه  النسائي   مسندا ومرسلا والصواب يوسف بن محمد  انتهى . --*شروح الحديث* *عون المعبود* محمد شمس الحق العظيم آبادي--https://library.islamweb.net/newlibrary/display_book.php?idfrom=6743&i    dto=6752&bk_no=55&ID=1497-    ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------صح في سنن ابي داوود أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قرأ في ماء على ثابت بن قيس فشرب منه ثابت رضي الله عنه ((المفتي:ابن باز رحمه الله))----------------------------------دخل   على ثابت بن قيس قال أحمد وهو مريض فقال اكشف البأس رب الناس عن ثابت  بن   قيس بن شماس ثم أخذ ترابا من بطحان فجعله في قدح ثم نفث عليه بماء وصبه    عليه الراوي: ثابت بن قيس بن شماس - خلاصة الدرجة: سكت عنه [وقد قال في  رسالته   لأهل مكة كل ما سكت عنه فهو صالح]- المحدث: أبو داود - المصدر: سنن  أبي   داود - الصفحة أو الرقم: 3885-


-----------


> *حديث ثابت  بن قيس الذي فيه راو مجهول العين  .*


 انا لم اوافقك على ذلك اصلا  وانما كان جوابى  على سؤالك فكان الجواب


> حديث مجهول العين ومجهول الحال اختلف العلماء في قبوله في الشواهد والمتابعات، فمنهم من يقبله، ومنهم من يرده. قال الحافظ في " التقريب " : مقبول ، يعني عند المتابعة


 اما يوسف بن محمد  فقد أخرج له النسائي  وابن حبان في صحيحه وترجم له البخاري وابن ابي حاتم ولم يذكروا فيه جرحا.ولذلك قلت -قال المنذري    : وأخرجه  النسائي    مسندا  و مرسلا  والصواب يوسف بن محمد  انتهى .-----وقلت صح في سنن ابي داوود أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قرأ في ماء على ثابت بن قيس فشرب منه ثابت رضي الله عنه ((المفتي:ابن باز رحمه الله))--وقلت --دخل على ثابت بن قيس قال أحمد وهو مريض فقال اكشف البأس رب الناس عن ثابت   بن قيس بن شماس ثم أخذ ترابا من بطحان فجعله في قدح ثم نفث عليه بماء وصبه   عليه الراوي: ثابت بن قيس بن شماس - خلاصة الدرجة: سكت عنه [وقد قال في  رسالته  لأهل مكة كل ما سكت عنه فهو صالح]- المحدث: أبو داود - المصدر: سنن  أبي  داود - الصفحة أو الرقم 3885:---- فاخذت انت جملة من الكلام  وتغافلت عن الباقى ---وللمزيدقال أبو داود رحمه الله : باب ما جاء في الرقى حدثنا أحمد بن صالح وابن السرح قال أحمد حدثنا ابن وهب و قال ابن السرح  أخبرنا ابن وهب حدثنا داود بن عبد الرحمن عن عمرو بن يحيى عن يوسف بن محمد  وقال ابن صالح محمد بن يوسف بن ثابت بن قيس بن شماس عن أبيه عن جده عن رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه دخل على ثابت بن قيس قال أحمد وهو مريض فقال  اكشف البأس رب الناس عن ثابت بن قيس بن شماس ثم أخذ ترابا من بطحان فجعله  في قدح ثم نفث عليه بماء وصبه عليهقال أبو داود قال ابن السرح يوسف بن محمد  وهو الصواب.   أبو داود 4\214 برقم (3885) ، والنسائي في (الكبرى) 9\374 ، 383 برقم  (10789 ، 10812) (ط : مؤسسة الرسالة ) ، وابن حبان 13\432-433 برقم (6069).  ، والفسوي في (المعرفة والتاريخ) 1 \ 322 والطبراني 2\ 71 برقم (1323).----------  ---- قال النسائي في الكبرى(عمل اليوم والليلة ):  أخبرنا يونس بن عبد الأعلى ، قال : حدثنا ابن وهب ، قال : حدثني داود بن  عبد الرحمن ، عن عمرو بن يحيى المازني ، عن  يوسف بن محمد بن ثابت بن قيس بن  شماس ، عن أبيه ، عن جده ، عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، أنه دخل  عليه فقال : اكشف البأس رب الناس عن ثابت بن قيس بن شماس ، ثم أخذ ترابا من  بطحان فجعله في قدح فيه ماء ، فصبه عليه. خالفه ابن جريج.  أخبرنا علي بن سهل ، قال : حدثنا حجاج ، قال ابن جريج : أخبرني عمرو بن  يحيى بن عمارة ، قال : أخبرني يوسف بن محمد بن ثابت بن قيس بن شماس ، أن  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أتى ثابت بن قيس ، نحوه مرسلا.انتهى. وقد أشار الإمام البخاري رحمه الله إلى ذلك في التاريخ الكبير حيث قال: التاريخ الكبير - (ج 8 / ص 377)  يوسف بن محمد بن ثابت بن قيس بن شماس الانصاري عن أبيه عن جده قال النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم اكشف البأس رب الناس عن ثابت بن قيس بن شماس، ثم أخذ  ترابا من بطحان (فجعله في قدح - ) فصب عليه ماء ثم غسله به، وقال يحيى بن  صالح سمع داود بن عبد الرحمن عن  عمرو بن يحيى الانصاري عن يوسف، -------------------------------------------- قال اخبرني عمرو أن يوسف بن محمد بن ثابت (بن قيس - ) اخبره قال اتى النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم ثابتا  وهو مريض، نحوه فألقاه في ماء فسقاه، وقال موسى  بن اسمعيل حدثنا وهيب قال نا عمرو بن يحيى عن فلان بن محمد بن ثابت بن قيس  بن شماس (ان ثابت ابن قيس - ) اشتكى فأتاه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، نحوه،  ثم سقاه أو غسله.--فغالب ما  روى   عن عمرو بن يحيى رووه موصولا --- .---- وقد تغافلت عن قولى الرقية فى الماء عمل السلف -قال الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله : وكذلك الرقية في الماء لا بأس بها,  وكان السلف يفعلون ذلك, فلا بأس به. فخرجت بذلك عن البدعة المحدثة -قال الإمام الشاطبي رحمه الله في "الموافقات" (3/252 ، 280 ) :" كُلُّ  دَلِيلٍ شَرْعِيٍّ لَا يَخْلُو أَنْ يَكُونَ مَعْمُولًا بِهِ فِي السَّلَفِ  الْمُتَقَدِّمِي  نَ ، دَائِمًا ، أَوْ أَكْثَرِيًّا ، فلا إشكال في الاستدلال به ولا في العمل على وفقه ، وهي السنة المتبعة والطريق المستقيم............


> *بل يسميه بعض المحدثين المنقطع وهو من أقسام الحديث الضعيف*


 قال الشيخ بن باز رحمه الله-قد يضعفه من طريق آخر روى أنه منقطع، فيأتي من طريق آخر ليس فيه انقطاع  فيصححه عالم آخر؛ لزوال العلة التي أعل بها ذاك العالم، وهكذا ما أشبه ذلك.  ، هذا هو الواقع بين أهل العلم، قد يضعف  بعض العلماء في القرن الثاني أو الثالث بعض الأحاديث، ثم توجد صحيحة  بأسانيد أخرى عرفها أهل العلم بعده.[بن باز]-


> *فمثالنا حديث ثابت بن قيس الذي فيه راو مجهول العين*


 اعتمادك على جهالة العين بالقول - أن يوسف بن محمد  لم يرو عنه الا عمرو بن يحيى المازني،فهو مجهول عينا  - هذا الكلام يحتاج الى مزيد بحث -فقد أخرج له النسائي وابن حبان في صحيحه وترجم له البخاري وابن ابي حاتم ولم يذكروا فيه جرحا

----------


## محمدعبداللطيف

الرقى الشرعية ووسائلها، هل هي توقيفية أم اجتهادية ؟   -------------------------------------قال ابن القيم رحمه الله ((ومن المعلوم أنَّ بعض الكلام له خواصُّ ومنافعُ مجرَّبة،فما الظنُّ بكلام ربِّ العالَمين،الذي فَضْلُه على كلِّ كلام كفَضل الله على خلقه،  الذي هو الشِّفاء التام، والعِصمة النافعة، والنُّور الهادي، والرحمة  العامَّة، الذي لو أنزل على جبل لتصدَّع من عظمته وجلاله؟! قال تعالى:  {وَنُنَزِّلُ مِنْ الْقُرءانِ مَا هُوَ شِفَاءٌ وَرَحْمَةٌ لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ   }-قال الشيخ بن باز رحمه الله في الرد على  منكري القراءة في الماءوالسدر  في تعليقه  على كتاب فتح المجيد في شرح كتاب التوحيد ، قال رحمه الله  التداوي بالقرآن  الكريم والسدر ونحوه  من الأدوية المباحة وليس من باب البدع ،هو من باب   التداوي  وقد قال صلى الله عليه وسلم "عباد الله تداووا ولا تتداووا بحرام" -----------------------قال الشيخ/ عبد الرحمن بن ناصر البراك
وأما الرقية على ما يمكن أن يستعمله المريض من ماء وزيت وعسل ونحوه فأجازه كثير من العلماء، وتوقف فيه آخرون أو منعوه، والأظهر التوسعة في ذلك إن شاء الله، والله أعلم.-----------روى مسلم  عن عوف بن مالك الأشجعي، قال:" كنا نرقي في الجاهلية،  فقلنا: يا رسول الله كيف ترى في ذلك؟ فقال: اعرضوا عليّ رقاكم، لا بأس  بالرقى ما لم يكن فيه شرك".
ووجه الدلالة منه من ثلاثة وجوه:
أ-    قوله: "كنا نرقي في الجاهلية"، وهذا صريح أن رقيتهم لم يرد بها الشرع.
ب-    قوله: "اعرضوا عليّ رقاكم" جليّ في أن تلك الرقى لم يرد بها الشرع أيضاً.
ت-    قوله: "لا بأس بالرقى ما لم يكن فيه شرك" وهذا ظاهر في إطلاق الإباحة في هذا الباب ما لم يكن في الرقى شرك.
3-    ما تقدم في حديث أبي سعيد الخدري في قصة اللديغ، قال له النبي _صلى الله عليه وسلم_: "وما أدراك أنها رقية؟".
فيه إشارة إلى أنها اجتهاد من الراقي، ثم لو كانت توقيفية لما توقفوا في  أخذ ما أعطي لهم من الأجرة حتى يسألوا عنها النبي _صلى الله عليه وسلم_ بل  لما سألوه عن ذلك أصلاً.
4-    وروى أبو داود وأحمد من حديث الشفاء بنت عبد الله، قالت: دخل عليّ النبي  _صلى الله عليه وسلم_ وأنا عند حفصة، فقال لي: "ألا تعلّمين هذه رقية  النملة كما علمتيها الكتابة"
5-    وروى مسلم عن جابر بن عبد الله قال: "أرخص النبي _صلى الله عليه وسلم_ في رقية الحية لبني عمرو".
ففي هذين الخبرين دلالة على أن تلك الرقيتين لم تكن بأمر الشرع، بل كانت من  الاجتهاد، ولما لم تكن شركية ولا متضمنة لمحظور أرخصت لهم، وهذا القدر  كافٍ في الاستدلال على أن وسائل الرقى غير توقيفية.---جواب بعض الاعتراضات
: قال الحافظ ابن حجر: تمسك قوم بهذا العموم – يعني حديث  جابر الأول – فأجازوا كل رقية جربت منفعتها ولو لم يعقل معناها، لكن دل  حديث عوف – يعني الذي قدمناه – أنه مهما كان من الرقى يؤدي إلى الشرك يمنع،  وما لا يعقل معناه لا يؤمن أن يؤدي إلى الشرك فيمنع احتياطاً ا.هـ
فهذا الاعتراض صحيح، إذ ما لا يعقل معناه أكثر ما يكون الدَّخَل منه، فمنعه  من باب سد الذرائع، وفي كلام الحافظ إشارة إلى ترجيح ما اخترناه فتأمل.
 الاعتراض الثاني:
إن قيل: إن حديث "لا بأس بالرقى ما لم يكن فيه شرك" لا يدل على إطلاق  الإباحة، وإنما المراد بقوله: "لا بأس بالرقى" أي: مما شرع في السنة، فيكون  من العام الذي أريد به الخصوص، ولم يرد العموم، ولا استيعاب جميع الرقى،  بدلالة أنه استثنى الشرك، ولم يستثن المحرمات، مع دخولها في الاستثناء من  غير خلاف.
فالجواب من ثلاثة أوجه:
الأول: أن نفي العموم غير مسلّم، إذ الأصل في "ال" أن تكون للجنس المفيد للاستغراق.
الثاني: على مدّعي خلاف العموم الدليل، وما ثبت بدليل لا يرفعه إلا دليل.
الثالث: أن الجواب في كلام النبي _صلى الله عليه وسلم_ واردٌ على الاجتهاد  في الرقى، وهل يجوز التجربة فيها، فكان الجواب مناسباً لذلك بل أعم من ربط  الحكم برقية معيّنة، ونبه على الشرك لقرب عهدهم به كما هو صريح في أول  الحديث، ولم ينص على المحرمات؛ لأنه لا محرم فيما ذكره، ولو سلمنا ما قيل،  فسيبقى الكلام على أحد أمرين:
إما أن هذا المسكوت عنه، وهو أن الرقى اجتهادية جائز في الشرع، فهذا ما قدمناه.
وإما أن هذا المسكوت عنه ممنوع فأين دليله؟ وأنت خبير بأن تأخير البيان عن وقت الحاجة لا يجوز.
بل يقال: لم استثنى الشرك وترك النص على المحرمات، ولم يأت بصيغة تجمع  الأمرين، كما هو شأن الشرع وسننه في التنبيه على عموم المحرمات؟
إلا ليدل على أن باب الرقى باب الدواء والتطبب، وهو باب مفتوح إلا أن  يداخله محرم كالنجاسة، فيعلم هذا من نص خاص منفصل. لكن لما كان أثره أعظم  من أثر الطب الجثماني، وتعلق بالكلام الرباني وكلام الآدمي، حسُن التنبيه  على تحريم دخول الشرك فيه بشتى ألوانه؛ صيانة لقلب المكلف ودينه، وصيانة  للمداوي والمداوى جميعاً.
وقد ألمح الحافظ أبو حاتم ابن حبان في صحيحه إلى ذلك، فقال:
"ذكرُ الخبر المصرِّح بإباحة الرقية للعليل بغير كتاب الله ما لم يكن  شركاً"، ثم ذكر خبر جابر الأول، ثم ذكر حديث عائشة أن رسول الله _صلى الله  عليه وسلم_ دخل عليها وامرأة تعالجها أو ترقيها، فقال: "عالجيها بكتاب  الله".
ثم قال: قوله _صلى الله عليه وسلم_: "عالجيها بكتاب الله" أراد: عالجيها  بما يبيحه كتاب الله؛ لأن القوم كانوا يرقون في الجاهلية بأشياء فيها شرك،  فزجرهم بهذه اللفظة عن الرقى إلا بما يبيحه كتاب الله دون ما يكون شركاً  ا.هـ.
وقال الحافظ أبو بكر البيهقي: باب الرخصة في الرقية ما لم يكن فيها شرك، ثم  ذكر حديث عوف بن مالك المتقدم وغيره، ثم قال: وحديث عوف عام في الرقى ما  لم يكن فيه شرك، وكذلك روي عن أبي سفيان عن جابر في معناه، وقال: "من  استطاع منكم أن ينفع أخاه فليفعل" وفي ذلك دلالة على أن كل نهي ورد في  الرقى أو عما في معناه، فإنما هو فيما لا يعرف من رقى أهل الشرك، فقد يكون  شركاً ا.هـ
وقال الإمام أبو جعفر الطحاوي: في حديث جابر ما يدل على أن كل رقية يكون  فيها منفعة فهي مباحة، لقول النبي _صلى الله عليه وسلم_ :"من استطاع أن  ينفع أخاه فليفعل"، وقال: قد روي عن رسول الله _صلى الله عليه وسلم_ في  إباحة الرقى كلها، ما لم يكن فيها شرك، ثم ذكر حديث عوف المتقدم، ثم قال:  دل ذلك على أن كل رقية لا شرك فيها فليست بمكروهة ا.هـ
 الاعتراض الثالث:
إذا قيل: إن الرقى ووسائلها اجتهادية، فإن الباب ينفتح فلا ينضبط، وهذا  الذي وقع في الجاهلية، حتى أدخلوا فيها الشرك، وما لا ينضبط فهو مظنة  المنع.
والجواب: لا تلازم بين الأمرين، فهذه أبواب عظيمة في الشرع اجتهادية ومع  ذلك منضبطة، وإذا وقع في الرقى ما لا ينضبط، وحصل به الشك والتردد فهذا  ممتنع بلا شك عند الجميع.
الاعتراض الرابع:
أن ما ورد عن الشرع في باب الرقى مغنٍ عن إدخال ما ليس فيه،
والجواب: إن الشرع الذي جاء بالرقى هو الذي فتح الباب فيها وأطلقه _كما تقدم في النصوص_.
وإذا تبين هذا فاعلم أنه مع أن الأصل في هذا الباب الاجتهاد، فإنه لا بد من وضع ضوابط تمنع إدخال ما لا يرضى عند الله ورسوله، وهي:
1-    الاعتقاد بأن الرقى لا تؤثر بذاتها، بل بتقدير الله _تعالى_.
2-    ألا يكون فيها ما لا يعرف معناه.
3-    ألا يفتح الراقي على نفسه باب المحرمات، من الاتهام الكاذب للناس، أو التداوي بالمحرمات والنجاسات.
4-    أن لا تكون التجربة سارية على ذكر الله، إذ من لم يعتقد الشفاء فيه لا ينتفع بذلك
5-    ألا يستخدم فيها الجن، فإن هذا باب مجهول لا ينضبط، فاستخدامهم وسائل في  الرقى يمنع سداً للذريعة.
6-    ألا يشابه فيها أهل الكفر والسحرة فيما لا ينفع، من أوهام وخرافات وحركات لا تنفع، فإن من تشبه بقوم فهو منهم.... وغيرها من الضوابط المذكورة فى شروح كتاب التوحيد
والحمد لله أولاً وآخراً وظاهراً وباطناً، وصلى الله على عبده ورسوله نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه ومن تبعهم بإحسان.[ناصر بن سليمان العمر]

----------


## محمدعبداللطيف

ترجم البخاري  " باب رقية النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم  -، وقال الحافظ  في " الفتح " (10 / 207) : " ويؤخذ من هذا الحديث أن  الإضافة في الترجمة للفاعل، والتوقيف لا يضاف  فيه إلا للرسول صلى الله  عليه وسلم . 
ت-  قوله: ((فعرضوها عليه)) ولو كانت مما شرع ابتداءً أي بالمنقول عنه لم  يعرضوها عليه، إذ هي معلومة عنده، فلما عرضوها دل على أنها كانت منهم ولهم  في الجاهلية قبل التشريع .ث-  قوله: (( كانت عندنا)) أي: في الجاهلية، كما هي ظاهر لا يخفى قبل ورود  الشرع ، فلو كان شيئا ممنوعا لنهاهم عنه لمّا عرضوها عليه ؛ فلما صوبهم دل  على مشروعية ذلك وقد جاء في بعض ألفظ رقاهم كلمات ليست في كتاب الله ولا في  سنة رسوله . ج  - أن الرقية من باب العلاج والتداوي ، وهذا صنيع كثير من العلماء فقد  بوبوا على أحاديث الرقية في كتاب الطب من كتبهم كصنيع البخاري وأبي داود  والترمذي وعيرهم.2-  وروى مسلم أيضاً عن عوف بن مالك الأشجعي، قال:" كنا نرقي في الجاهلية،  فقلنا: يا رسول الله كيف ترى في ذلك؟ فقال: (( اعرضوا عليّ رقاكم، لا بأس  بالرقى ما لم يكن فيه شرك)).ووجه الدلالة منه من ثلاثة وجوه أيضاً:أ- قوله: ((كنا نرقي في الجاهلية))،  هكذا بالفعل المضارع ، مما يدل أنهم استمروا في الرقية حتى بعد مجيء  الإسلام ، ولم يمتنعوا عنها حتى بلغهم النهي ، فلما بلغهم جاءوا يستفسرون  عن رقاهم التي كانوا يرقون بها فلما وجدها خالية من الشرك رخص وأذن لهم  فيها وليس من شك أن رقيتهم لم يرد بها الشرع ، والإذن فيها إذن لكل ما  خلى  من محظور من مباح .ب - قوله: (( اعرضوا عليّ رقاكم  )) جليّ في أن تلك الرقى لم يرد بها الشرع أيضاً، وإنما هي من فعلهم  ومعقولهم وتجاربهم في الجاهلية فإقراره لذلك إقرار لاجتهادهم ومعقولهم .ت- قوله: (( لا بأس بالرقى ما لم يكن فيه شرك))  وهذا ظاهر في إطلاق الإباحة في هذا الباب ما لم يكن في الرقى شرك ، فيقال  كل رقية واضحة اللفظ والمعنى خالية من الشرك فهي من هذا الباب .3- حديث أبي سعيد الخدري  -رضي الله عنه – في الصحيحين في قصة اللديغ  ، وفيه قال له النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم- : (( وما أدراك أنها رقية؟)).وفي رواية أبي داود(3418) فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ- : « مِنْ أَيْنَ عَلِمْتُمْ أَنَّهَا رُقْيَةٌ؟ أَحْسَنْتُمْ وَاضْرِبُوا لِي مَعَكُمْ بِسَهْمٍ». ووجه الدلالة من ثلاثة وجوه .أ – هذا الاستفسار منه - صلى الله عليه وسلم- يبين أنهم اجتهدوا وقد جاء مبينا عند ابن حبان (6112). قَالَ أبو سعيد: قُلْتُ: يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ، مَا دَرَيْتُ أَنَّهَا رُقْيَةٌ، شَيْءٌ أَلْقَاهُ اللَّهُ فِي نَفْسِي..ب -   جاء في بعض طرق الحديث أن بعضهم سأل الصحابي الذي رقى اللديغ فقال له ،  أكنت ترقي ؟ فقال : لا.فلو كان عنده علم بشيء من الرقية الشرعية التوقيفية  مسبقا ما اجتهد في ذلك الموقف الذي دفعه بعض الانتهاء منه إلى الاستفسار  عما قام به . ج - لو كانت  رقياه للذيغ توقيفية لما توقفوا في أخذ ما أعطي لهم من الأجرة حتى يسألوا عنها النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم- لأنهم سألوه عما قام به من عمل دون دليل مسبق عليه ، بل لما سألوه عن ذلك أصلاً.4- وروى أبو داود وأحمد من حديث الشفاء بنت عبد الله، قالت: دخل عليّ النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم-  وأنا عند حفصة، فقال لي: (( ألا تعلّمين هذه رقية النملة كما علمتيها  الكتابة)). والحديث صحيح أنظر الصحيحة (178) ولفظ رقيتها واضح جدا أن  ألفاظها ليست من كلام الله ولا كلام رسوله ،بل هو شيئا كانت تقوله دون وحي  مسبق .وهذه هي رقياها : (( بسم  الله ، صلوب، حين يعود من أفواهها، ولا تضر أحدا، اللهم اكشف البأس، رب  الناس، قال: ترقي بها على عود كركم سبع مرات، وتضعه مكانا نظيفا، ثم تدلكه  على حجر، وتطليه على النملة )). 5- وروى مسلم عن جابر بن عبد الله قال: (( أرخص النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم- في رقية الحية لبني عمرو)) ولم يبين لفظ الرقية التي كانوا يرقون بها للعقرب . 6 -  حديث عم خارجة بن الصلت عند أبي داود والنسائي وأحمد وغيرهم وفيه أيضا أنه  استفسر من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على ما قام به من رقية المجنون الموثق  في الحديد. وفي الباب غير هذا.7 - عن عبادة بن الصامت - رضي الله عنه - قال: كنت أرقي من حمة العين في الجاهلية فلما أسلمت ذكرتها لرسول الله -r- فقال: << اعرضها علي>> فعرضتها عليه ، فقال: << ارق بها فلا بأس بها >>. ولولا ذلك ما رقيت بها إنساناً أبداً.قال الحافظ نور الدين الهيثمي في مجمع الزوائد ومنبع الفوائد (5/132)(ح 8444 ) بتحرير الحافظين الجليلين: العراقي وابن حجر :رواه الطبراني وإسناده حسن. فهذا عبادة بن الصامت كانت له رقية خاصة بحمة العين  فذكرها للنبي - r- فطلب منه أن يعرضها عليه ، فلما تبين أنها خالية من أي محظور قال له : << ارق بها لا بأس بها >> فهذا أمر بالرقية إذا جاءه محتاج وهو كان معروفا بها .8 - ففي سنن الترمذي (ح 1557)قال :حدثنا قتيبة حدثنا بشر بن المفضل عن محمد بن زيد عن عمير مولى أبي اللحم قال : شهدت خيبر مع سادتي فكلموا في رسول لله- r- وكلموه أني مملوك قال فأمرني فقلدت السيف فإذا أنا أجره فأمر لي بشيء من خرتي المتاع وعرضت عليه رقية كنت أرقي بها المجانين فأمرني بطرح بعضها وحبس بعضها .قال وفي الباب عن ابن عباس وهذا حديث حسن صحيح  . وأخرجه أحمد وزاد فيه (5/223): قال  محمد بن زيد(( وأدركته وهو يرقى بها المجانين ))وهو السنن الكبرى للنسائي  (7/72).قال الشيخ الألباني : صحيح ، وصححه شعيب الأرناؤوط في تعليقه على  المسند.ففي  هذه الأخبار دلالة واضحة على أن تلك الرقى لم تكن بأمر الشرع، بل كانت  بالاجتهاد، ولما لم تكن شركية ولا متضمنة لمحظور أذن ورخص لهم فيها ، إذنه  للمباح ، لأن التداوي والعلاج هو من باب الاجتهاد الذي كان عندهم ، وهذا  القدر كافٍ في الاستدلال على أن الرقى ووسائلها يمكن القول بأنها غير  توقيفية .

----------


## محمدعبداللطيف

مع  أن القول بالمنع مطلقا ليس عليه دليل ، وأما النهي الوارد عن الرقية مما  استدلى به المانعون هو في الرقى الشركية ، أو التي فيها محظور شرعي فهذه  بلا شك محرمة ومتفق عليه بين الفرقين. ومما يميل كفة ترجيح  القول الثاني (عدم التوقيف ) بعض القواعد وهي :أولاً:  إذا كان القولان في مسألةٍ ما، أحدهما مثبت، والآخر نافٍ، فالمثبت مقدم  على النافي؛  لأن المثبت معه زيادة علم. وهنا الذين أثبتوا أن الرقى  تجريبية معهم زيادة علم بما أوردوه من أدلة .ثانياً:  إذا اشتبه الحظر بالإباحة غلّب جانب الحظر؛ صيانةً للدين.وهذه القاعدة  فيما إذا كانت الرقية في شرك  أو شبهة أو وسيلة إلى الشرك فيقدم جانب الحظر  بلا شك .ثالثاً:  إذا احتج لأحد القولين بالقواعد العامة للشريعة، واحتج للآخر بالنصوص  الخاصة، أون العام لا ينافي الخاص من كل وجه ، فيحمل العام على عمومه  والخاص على خصوصه ، وإذا تعارضا فإن الخاص يقضي على العام ، والنهي عن  الرقى عام ، والإذن في بعضها مما عرض عليه خاص  والترخيص لهم في بعضها خاص  فيقدم الخاص على العام .رابعاً:  الأصل أن المنافع مباحة، وكل ما عظم نفعه وقلّ ضرره أُطلق بابه للمكلفين،  وعكسه كذلك، وهذه قاعدة عظيمة ثبت بالقرآن الكريم والسنة ، وهي أن أي أمر  اجتمع فيه الخير والشر والنفع والضر فالحكم لمن غلب منهما .دليلها قوله  تعالى :{ يسألونك عن الخمر والمسير قل فيهما إثم كبير ومنافع للناس ،  وإثمهما أكبر من نفعهما } لذلك حرما ، والرقى التي قامت على التجربة وكانت  خالية من الشرك أو أي محظور شرعي كرقية الشفاء بنت معوذ وغيرها فيها نفع  بدليل قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( من استطاع أن ينفع أخاه فليفعل ))  ولقوله : (( ارقيه بها )) وقوله : ((أرقي بها )).خامساً:  الرقى ضربٌ من ضروب العلاج والأدوية، وهذا قول العلماء المحققين لا أكاد  أجد بينهم خلافا، وباب الدواء والعلاج في الأصل اجتهاد وتجربة، وهو باب  مفتوح إلا أن يداخله محرم كالنجاسة، فيعلم هذا من نص خاص منفصل.إذا  تأملت ذلك مع الأدلة المتقدمة ظهر لك أن القول بأن الرقية ووسائلها  اجتهادي هو الأظهر، وأن القول بالتوقيف مرجوح ، بيد أنه  لابد من وضع ضوابط  تمنع إدخال ما لا يرضي الله سبحانه وتعالى وهي:1-  الاعتقاد بأن الرقى لا تؤثر بذاتها، بل بتقدير الله تعالى، فالرقية سبب  العلاج ؛والشفاء بمعنى البرء لا يملكه أحد إلا الله ، فلا يجوز الاعتماد  عليها بذاتها فإن ذلك شرك في الأسباب  وإنما يعتقد فيها أنها تؤثر بإذن  الله . 2- ألا يكون فيها ما لا يعرف معناه ، بمعنى أن تكون بألفاظ واضحة صريحة مفهومة المعنى ، لا تصدم مع دليل شرعي .3- ألا يفتح الراقي على نفسه باب المحرمات، من الاتهام الكاذب للناس، وادعاء معرفة الغيب  أو التداوي بالمحرمات والنجاسات ..  4-  أن لا تكون التجربة سارية على ذكر الله ، إذ من لم يعتقد الشفاء فيه لا  ينتفع بذلك، أما التجربة في الأسباب الكونية الحسية فيشترط فيها شرطان حتى  تكون معتبرة .الأول :  أن توافق الأسباب الشرعية ، فلا تخالفها، ولا تصادمها كمن يعلق تميمة  أو  ودعة أو ما شابه ذلك ويعتقد أنها تدفع الضر وتجلب النفع؛ فهذه صادمت نصا  صريحا وهو قوله صلى الله عليه  وسلم : (( إن الرقى والتمائم والتولة شرك  ))وكذلك لبس الحلقة والخيط ، أو وضع أمام البيت اليد وفيها العين ، والشوق  وإطارات العجلات فوق المنازل ، وغير ذلك ..الثاني :  يثبت أهل الاختصاص أن لها نفعا ، كالمتخصصين في أقراص ألم الرأس ، فتأخذ  بشرط أن تكون مركبة من مباح وأن لا تذهب العقل ، وأن يذهب الألم بإذن الله  فلا يعتقد فيها أنه مؤثرة بذاتها  أيضا. 5- ألا  يتوسع في التجربة بحجة أن الرقية اجتهادية ، بل يكتفي بما ورد عن الصحابة  والتابعين ففيه غنية لمن أراد العصمة من الزلل ، والنجاة من النّار .  والخير كل الخير في اتباع من سلف  وفتح هذا الباب على مصراعيه فيه الزلل   والخطأ.6-  ألا يستخدم فيها الجن، فإن هذا باب مجهول لا ينضبط، فاستخدامهم وسائل في الرقى يمنع سداً للذريعة. 7 -  ألا يشابه فيها أهل الكفر والسحرة والدجالين والمشعوذين فيما لا ينفع او  يحاكي أقوالهم وأفعلهم ، من أوهام وخرافات  وشعوذة وحركات لا تنفع ، بل تضر   فإن من تشبه بقوم فهو منهم. 8-  وهو أهمها أن يكون فقيه النفس عالما بمداخل الشيطان ومخارجه ، متشبعا  بالعقيدة الصحيحة سليم المنهج .فإن الرقية الشرعية علم قائم بذاته [ابو بكر يوسف]

----------


## محمدعبداللطيف

قال فضيلة الشيخ عبدالله بن عبدالرحمن الجبرين - حفظه الله - في حكم القراءة على الماء والاستحمام فيه : ( وثبت عن السلف القراءة في ماء ونحوه ثم شربه ، أو الاغتسال به مما يخفف الألم أو يزيله ، لأن كلام الله تعالى شفاء كما في قوله تعالى : ( قُلْ هُوَ لِلَّذِينَ ءامَنُوا هُدًى وَشِفَاءٌ ) " سوؤة فصلت – الآية 44 " ) ( الفتاوى الذهبية – جزء من فتوى – ص 40 ) 0   ==========    قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية - رحمه الله - :  ( وليس للعبد أن يدفع كل ضرر بما شاء ولا يجلب كل نفع بما يشاء ؛ بل لا يجلب النفع إلا بما فيه تقوى الله ولا يدفع الضرر إلا بما فيه تقوى الله ، فإن كان ما يفعله في العزائم والأقسام ، ونحو ذلك مما أباحه الله ورسوله - فلا بأس به ، وإن كان مما نهى الله عنه ورسوله لم يفعله ) ( مجموع الفتاوى - 24 / 280 ) 0  وقال أيضا : ( 00 ومن جوز أن يفعل الإنسان بما رآه مؤثرا من هذه الأمور من غير أن يزن ذلك بشريعة الإسلام - فيفعل ما أباحه الله ، ويترك ما حرم الله - وقد دخل فيما حرمه الله ورسوله ، إما من الكفر ، وإما من الفسوق وإما العصيان ، بل على كل أحد أن يفعل ما أمر الله به ورسوله ، ويترك ما نهى الله عنه ورسوله ) ( مجموع الفتاوى - 24 / 280 - 281 ) 0  وقال - رحمه الله - : ( 000 فقد جمع العلماء من الأذكار والدعوات التي يقولها العبد إذا أصبح ، وإذا أمسى ، وإذا نام ، وإذا خاف شيئا ، وأمثال ذلك من الأسباب ما فيه بلاغ 0  فمن سلك مثل هذه السبيل ، فقد سلك سبيل أولياء الله الذين لا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون ، ومن دخل في سبيل أهل الجبت والطاغوت الداخلة في الشرك والسحر فقد خسر الدنيا والآخرة ، وبذلك ذم الله من ذمه من مبدلة أهل الكتاب 0  حيث قال : ( وَلَمَّا جَاءَهُمْ رَسُولٌ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ مُصَدِّقٌ لِمَا مَعَهُمْ نَبَذَ فَرِيقٌ مِنْ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ كِتَابَ اللَّهِ وَرَاءَ ظُهُورِهِمْ كأنهم لا يعلمون واتبعوا مَا تَتْلُوا الشَّيَاطِينُ عَلَى مُلْكِ سُلَيْمَانَ )  - إلى قوله - : ( وَلَبئئْسَ مَا شَرَوْا بِهِ أَنفُسَهُمْ لَوْ كَانُوا يَعْلَمُونَ ) ( سورة البقرة – الآية 101 – 102 ) والله سبحانه وتعالى أعلم ) ( مجموع الفتاوى - 24 / 281 - 282 )   بهذه الكلمات  يضع شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية - رحمه الله - الأمور في نصابها الصحيح ، ويعطي الفكرة الواضحة الناصعة عن الرقية الشرعية ومضمونها وما يجب أن تكون عليه

----------


## المعيصفي

*أخي محمد .
أولا : عدم إجابتك على أسئلة محاورك يستوجب قطع الحوار معك فلستُ أحاور نفسي ولا جمادا . ولستَ أهلا للحوار والنقاش العلمي .*
 *وأنا أعلم أن عدم إجابتك على الأسئلة هو بسبب عدم علمك بالإجابة ففاقد الشيء لا يعطيه .* *وردودك شاهدة على ذلك .*
 *لذلك لن أعتبرك محاورا من الآن بل متعلما يحتاج إلى التوجيه والتعليم والتصويب .وسأبين لك أخطاءك لعل الله أن يأخذ بيدك إلى اتباع الحق والسنة . وبالنتيجة فالقارئ هو الذي سينتفع .*

ثانيا :*دائما أشعر بأن ردودك هذه منسوخة من ردود غيرك عليّ . وتنسخها كما هي !! . 
##*



> انا افهم جيدا ما تقول  وسبق ان قلت لك فى مشاركة سابقة قبل ان تذهب الى النوم  انا على اطلاع بمنهجك فى إنكار القراءة على الماء والسدر والادهان وغيرها من القراءة على الرقية ..... بل الامر يتعدى هذه المسألة الى غيرها  من المسائل المتعلقة بالرقية -    كمسألة  هل الرقية الشرعية توقيفية ام اجتهادية ؟  وسأبينها فى المشاركات القادمة ان شاء الله ##...وسبق ان قلت لك - - وكلامك فيه نظر - وقد اجبتك على ذلك--انت اخى الكريم لم تجب على كامل الكلام ومنه-----------------


 *ودائما تنسخها كما هي بالرغم من البتر الذي فيها والتدليس والأخطاء ربما المتعمدة والله أعلم .
فآنفا مر تبويب البخاري " باب النفث في الرقية " فنسختها ولصقتها " باب النفث في الماء "
وجديدك من النسخ مع البتر هو* 
 *بتر الجملة* *" وترجم له البخاري وابن ابي حاتم ولم يذكروا فيه جرحا "* 
 *وهي في الأصل* *" وترجم له البخاري وابن ابي حاتم ولم يذكروا فيه جرحا ولا تعديلا "* *فهذا النسخ والبتر قد مر علي سابقا من رد أحدهم . 
* *وبتر  "* *ولا تعديلا "* *هو من فعل فاعل يريد أن يحسن من مرتبة الراوي كما يظن فيدلس على القارئ ليوحي إليه أنه ليس بمجروح ! بنقل عبارة ( ولم يذكروا فيه جرحا ) " أعوذ بالله من سوء الخلق "* 
 *على كل حال .
اعلم يا أخي أن عدم ذكر الجرح والتعديل لراو هو دليل جهالة هذا الراوي فانتبه .*
 *وبما أنه قد أضيف لذلك أنه لم يرو عنه إلا راو واحد وهو عمرو بن يحيى فهو مجهول العين فلتعلم ذلك .
والحديث الذي جاء من طريق واحد وفيه مجهول العين فلا ولن يصح .
*
*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمدعبداللطيف
					

صح في سنن ابي داوود أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قرأ في ماء على ثابت بن قيس فشرب منه ثابت رضي الله عنه ((المفتي:ابن باز رحمه الله))--وقلت --دخل  على ثابت بن قيس قال أحمد وهو مريض فقال اكشف البأس رب الناس عن ثابت   بن  قيس بن شماس ثم أخذ ترابا من بطحان فجعله في قدح ثم نفث عليه بماء وصبه    عليه الراوي: ثابت بن قيس بن شماس - خلاصة الدرجة: سكت عنه [وقد قال في   رسالته  لأهل مكة كل ما سكت عنه فهو صالح]- المحدث: أبو داود - المصدر: سنن   أبي  داود - الصفحة أو الرقم 3885:----



اعلم يا أخي أنه قد بين الأئمة الحفاظ والمحققين حقيقة سكوت أبي داود عن الحديث وهل فعلا  كل ما سكت عنه فهو صالح ؟! 
**يجيبك الأئمة كما في الرابط 
http://majles.alukah.net/t140310/
*
 *




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمدعبداللطيف
					

وقد تغافلت عن قولى الرقية فى الماء عمل السلف -قال الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله : وكذلك الرقية في الماء لا بأس بها,  وكان السلف يفعلون ذلك, فلا بأس به. فخرجت بذلك عن البدعة المحدثة -



قد أجبتك آنفا مرارا عن دعوى عمل السلف وأنها دعوى غير صحيحة وأكررها هنا لعل عينيك تراها هذه المرة .*
 *فلم يثبت ذلك عن السلف وخيرهم الصحابة الكرام والتابعين وتابعي التابعين ولم يثبت ذلك إلا عن وهب بن منبه والإمام أحمد فقط أما من المتأخرين فلم يثبت إلا عن ابن القيم .*
 *ولا أدري هل أنت لا ترى أم لا تقرأ ردود مخالفك فتكرر الكلام نفسه مرارا فتضيع الأوقات .*
*الله أعلم .*
 *
*


> -قال الإمام الشاطبي رحمه الله في "الموافقات"  (3/252 ، 280 ) :" كُلُّ  دَلِيلٍ شَرْعِيٍّ لَا يَخْلُو أَنْ يَكُونَ  مَعْمُولًا بِهِ فِي السَّلَفِ  الْمُتَقَدِّمِي  نَ ، دَائِمًا ، أَوْ  أَكْثَرِيًّا ، فلا إشكال في الاستدلال به ولا في العمل على وفقه ، وهي السنة المتبعة والطريق المستقيم...........


*اعلم يا أخي .* *لو كان ثمة دليل شرعي ما كان ثمة نزاع ولعملنا به صاغرين .* *
وأخيرا :* *أما ما نسخته ولصقته من الكلام حول الرقية توقيفية أو اجتهادية فهو خارج السرب .
فاعلم أن يكون ردك ضمن مسألة البحث الخاصة فقط .*

----------


## محمدعبداللطيف

[quote=المعيصفي;905186]*
###*
*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المعيصفي
					


وجديدك من النسخ مع البتر هو ---


*


> 





> *بتر الجملة* *" وترجم له البخاري وابن ابي حاتم ولم يذكروا فيه جرحا "* 
>  *وهي في الأصل* *" وترجم له البخاري وابن ابي حاتم ولم يذكروا فيه جرحا ولا تعديلا "*


* انا لى عذر فى سقوط الكلمة  -والدليل لو لاحظت ان كلمة جرحا جاءت فى اخر المشاركة وهذه الجملة التى ذكرتها انت هى ما كانت مكتوبة  انا اقتبستها من موقع بدلا من الكتابة ولا ضير فى ذلك كما تظن انت بل هى للالبانى رحمه الله وسأحيلك على الرابط الذى نقلتها منه- ولما لصقتها ظهر معها روابط كثيرة اسفل الجملة  فحذفت الروابط  بالتظليل عليها فظللت الكلمتان مع التظليل وحُذِفَت كلمتان  وهما* *جرحا ولا تعديلا  ليس كلمة تعديلا فقط-- ولم انتبه لذلك الا بعد ساعات - فأعدت كتابة جرحا من ذاكرتى ولم انتبه للثانية -- وانا انبهك على ذلك لابين لك انى لا اتعمد البتر- وهذا رابط الموضوع الذى نقلت منه العبارة التى سقطت منها الكلمة -https://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/archive/index.php/t-126291.html - وما فائدة تعمد البتر - وادلتنا فى المسألة اوضح من الشمس فى رابعة النهار لا تخفى الا على...؟- صاحب القول بانكار القراءة على الماء وان القراءة على الماء بدعة محدثة هو الاحق بالخوف من سقوط الدليل من يده  لانه متعلق بشَعْرَه يخاف انقطاعها - اما نحن فأسعد بالدليل من المنكرين وشواهد ذلك بالنقل والعقل دالة على ذلك كما تقدم*


> *دائما أشعر بأن ردودك هذه منسوخة من ردود غيرك عليّ*


* هذا كلام متعالم متعالى برأيه يظن انه استولى على الامد  لم يتكلم فى الموضوع غيره - واظن قولك هذا مبنى على ما قلته لك سابقا انا على إطلاع بمنهجك فتلقفت ذلك وظننت ظنك -  هى ليست  من ردود غيرك عليك وانما استفدتها  من موضوع آخر للاخ الفاضل عبد الرحمن الفقيه وهذا رابط الموضوع ليخيب سوء ظنك بى-https://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/archi.../t-126291.html----  اتظن بعد كل ما سبق اننى استند الى قول مبتور؟- خِبْتُ وخَسِرْتُ إنْ اسْتَنَدْتُ الى قول مبتور-*


> *فآنفا مر  تبويب البخاري " باب النفث في الرقية " فنسختها ولصقتها " باب النفث في الماء*


*وآنفا مر ايضا-*


> *لكل جواد كبوه و لكل طالب علم هفوه  ،فبعد كبوة الخيل ينهض و بعد هفوة  طالب العلم يستفق و يصحح هفوته  --- نعم الباب ورد بلفظ- باب النفث فى الرقية- والنفث فى الرقية اخى الكريم أعم من النقث فى الماء  - قال النووى كما مرَّ سابقا - : فيه استحباب النفث في الرقية ، وقد أجمعوا على جوازه ، واستحبه الجمهور من الصحابة والتابعين ومن بعدهم .**-  نعم الباب ورد  بلفظ - باب النفث فى الرقية----- ولكن انظر ماذا قال العلماء فى هذا الباب   - باب النقث فى الرقية -  الذى هو اعم من خصوص النفث فى الماء-*
> قال ابنُ القيِّم ـ  رحمه الله ـ  في معنى الحديث:  «فجَمَعَ بين الطبِّ البشريِّ والإلهيِّ،  وبين طِبِّ الأبدان وطِبِّ   الأرواح، وبين الدواء الأرضيِّ والدواءِ  السمائيِّ»انتهى


*- انت أخى الكريم كالغريق يتعلق بِقَشَّه لينجوا من الغرق ولكن اين السبيل لذلك**---- لو راجعت وراجع غيرك  جميع كلامك  منذ البداية -  انك حريص جدا جدا على   التنقص وتسفيه رأى غيرك -  وانا تجنبت استخدام هذا الاسلوب معك- ###- وكنت اعزم ان اجمع لك اسلوبك فى التنقص فيما سبق - ولكن اقول يغفر الله لك- وقد اشترطت عليك فى البداية ان تناقش بعلم وادب فأبيت الا ...؟---- واريد ان ارد على كلمة تكررها وهى كلمة النسخ واللصق-- انظر الى كتب السلف تجدها  مليئة بالنسخ واللصق لكلام الائمة - هذا هو علم السلف --وليس المشكلة فى النسخ واللصق -- ولكن الاشكال كل الاشكال ان تجمع بغير علم وفهم - الاشكال كل الاشكال ان تكون حاطب ليل تجمع الغث والسمين-أسأل الله ان يهديك لأحسن الاخلاق  - وقد كفانا الشيخ بن باز مؤنة الحكم على الحديث  - وهو امام مقبول حكمه على الحديث بالحُسْن -  ولم يحكم على الحديث بالحُسْن من فراغ كما تعلم وتتغافل - اتظن غير ذلك فى اعلم اهل الارض على الاطلاق فى زمانه بشهادة العدو قبل الحبيب؟................  .. ولكن انت اخى المعيصفى تجرنى الى الخوض فى علم الرجال وتعارض الجهالة مع ضوابط اخرى ذكرتها آنفا - وما معنى جهالة الراوى عند المحدثين وهل يلزم من الجهالة عند بعض المحدثين  ألا ترتفع عند غيرهم--تريد ان تدخلنى فى متاهات لا خروج منها -وسبق أنْ  إخْتَصَرْت لَك الطريق وقلت لك -*أن تصحيح الحديث وتضعيفه خاضع للاجتهاد ، وفيه  تفاوت بين العلماء في العلم بأحوال الرجال وطرق الحديث ، فما يعرفه بعضهم من حالٍ  للراوي قد يخفى على غيره ، وما يقف عليه آخر من شواهد ومتابعات قد لا يتيسر لغيره ،  فيختلف حكمهم على الحديث الواحد تبعاً لذلك ، وأحياناً يقف كل واحد منهم على ترجمة  الراوي وطرق الحديث ، ويختلف ترجيحهم تصحيحاً وتضعيفاً تبعاً لاجتهادهم في الراجح  من حال الرواي  -- وقلت لك ايضا - قال شيخ الاسلام بن تيمية -من  رجَّح قولاً من الأقوال في المسائل الاجتهادية، لا يجوز لأحد أن يطعن فيه،  ولا أن يطعن فيمن أخذ بقوله من العامة، ولا يُكرههم على تركِ قولهم، بل  هذا من فعل أهل الغلو والبدعة الذين يفرِّقون الأمة فيوالون ويعادون على  المسائل الاجتهادية، فيؤذون المؤمنين ويمتحنونهم ويقعون في أعراضهم وهم  يحسبون أنهم يحسنون صنعاً!! قال تعالى: ﴿  وَالَّذِينَ يُؤْذُونَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَالْمُؤْمِنَات  ِ بِغَيْرِ مَا  اكْتَسَبُوا فَقَدِ احْتَمَلُوا بُهْتَانًا وَإثْمًا مُّبِينًا ﴾ 
###

----------


## محمدعبداللطيف

> *قال النووي في شرحه على مسلم* *لوقوعه مخالفا لما يريد وقيل معناه على كراهة منه*


بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا على هذه الفائدة من كلام الامام  النووى رحمه الله

----------


## المعيصفي

> * انا لى عذر فى سقوط الكلمة  -والدليل لو لاحظت ان كلمة جرحا جاءت فى اخر المشاركة وهذه الجملة التى ذكرتها انت هى ما كانت مكتوبة  انا اقتبستها من موقع بدلا من الكتابة ولا ضير فى ذلك كما تظن انت بل هى للالبانى رحمه الله وسأحيلك على الرابط الذى نقلتها منه- ولما لصقتها ظهر معها روابط كثيرة اسفل الجملة  فحذفت الروابط  بالتظليل عليها فظللت الكلمتان مع التظليل وحُذِفَت كلمتان  وهما* *جرحا ولا تعديلا  ليس كلمة تعديلا فقط-- ولم انتبه لذلك الا بعد ساعات - فأعدت كتابة جرحا من ذاكرتى ولم انتبه للثانية -- وانا انبهك على ذلك لابين لك انى لا اتعمد البتر- وهذا رابط الموضوع الذى نقلت منه العبارة التى سقطت منها الكلمة -https://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/archive/index.php/t-126291.html - وما فائدة تعمد البتر - وادلتنا فى المسألة اوضح من الشمس فى رابعة النهار لا تخفى الا على...؟- صاحب القول بانكار القراءة على الماء وان القراءة على الماء بدعة محدثة هو الاحق بالخوف من سقوط الدليل من يده  لانه متعلق بشَعْرَه يخاف انقطاعها - اما نحن فأسعد بالدليل من المنكرين وشواهد ذلك بالنقل والعقل دالة على ذلك كما تقدم*


أولا : هي ليست من كلام الألباني بل من كلام عبد الرحمن الفقيه وهو قد بتر كلمة ولا تعديلا وارجع مرة أخرى وتأكد .!! وأنت نسختها كما هي بدون زيادة ولا بتر وليس التظليل والحذف هو السبب بل النسخ واللصق بدون تدقيق من كتب العلماء أنفسهم وهي طريقتك الخاطئة هو السبب في ذلك .
ثانيا : أنصحك مرة أخرى أن لا تنسخ وتلصق من المواقع وخصوصا المواقع التي هي ليست للعلماء المعتبرين بل انسخ من الكتب المرفوعة في المكتبة الشاملة مثلا ونحوها .

----------


## محمدعبداللطيف

> أولا : هي ليست من كلام الألباني بل من كلام عبد الرحمن الفقيه وهو قد بتر كلمة ولا تعديلا وارجع مرة أخرى وتأكد .!! وأنت نسختها كما هي بدون زيادة ولا بتر وليس التظليل والحذف هو السبب بل النسخ واللصق بدون تدقيق من كتب العلماء أنفسهم وهي طريقتك الخاطئة هو السبب في ذلك .
> ثانيا : أنصحك مرة أخرى أن لا تنسخ وتلصق من المواقع وخصوصا المواقع التي هي ليست للعلماء المعتبرين بل لاانسخ من الكتب المرفوعة في المكتبة الشاملة مثلا ونحوها .


 نعم كلامك صحيح  - وسبحان الله  ظهرت نفس المشكلة التى بسببها حصل السقط فى الكلام  فى المشاركة السابقة بدون حول منى ولا قوة حتى يظهر الله براءتى فى ظنى اننى انا الذى اسقطتها- وأظهر الله ايضا براءتى من البتر--- نعم الاخ عبد الرحمن الفقيه اسقطها ولم انتبه لذلك ولا اعلم عذره فى ذلك - واختلط علىَّ الامر  فى نسبتها  للالبانى رحمه الله بسبب قوله  في " السلسلة الضعيفة و الموضوعة " ( 3/55 ) :

  أورده ابن أبي حاتم ( 4/228 ) و لم يذكر فيه جرحا
و لا تعديلا ، ----------- هذه كَبْوَتان اقر بهما على نفسى بارك الله فيك - وعذرى  اننى لست من اهل هذا الفن وهو علم تخريج الحديث - وكما يقال من تكلم في غير فنه أتى بالعجائب -  وعدم اهتمامى به ناتج عن الاهتمام بالعلوم الاصلية من العلم بالتوحيد وأصل دين الانبياء وغيره من العلوم الاصلية فهو اهم المهمات  عندى فأبذل غاية جهدى ومعرفتى بمسائلة فأثَّر هذا الاهتمام كثيرا عندى على الاهتمام بعلوم الآلة ومنها علم الحديث-فلم اغوص فى بحاره واعماقه -- وهذا عكس ما عليه كثير من المهتمين بعلم الحديث من المعاصرين وغير المعاصرين  تراهم افقر ما يكون بالعلم  بأصل دين الاسلام وقاعدته  وما يتضمنه من البرءة من الشرك وأهله والكفر بالطاغوت والولاء والبراء فضلا عن العمل  بهذا الاصل وهذا واقع مشهود بسبب انشغالهم بعلم تخريج الحديث وعلوم الآلة عن العلوم الاصلية ولا ينكر هذا الا مباهِتْ للمعلوم الواقع المشاهد-فلذلك يأتوا بالعجائب بل قل يأتوا بأعجب العجائب فى مسائل الكفر والايمان والشرك والتوحيد و العذر بالجهل والارجاء وقتال المشركين ويدعون ان القتال للدفاع وليس للابتداء  والهجوم وغير  ذلك من الامور العظام التى خالفوا فيها الحق لقلة اهتمامهم باصل الاصول وأهم المهمات--- وانظر الى من جمع بين الاثنين كالامام احمد  وشيخ الاسلام  بن تيمية والامام محمد بن عبد الوهاب لمَّا جمعوا بين الاثنين قال جل وعلا عنهم -وَجَعَلْنَاهُمْ أَئِمَّةً _يَهْدُونَ بِأَمْرِنَا_ - وقال - وَجَعَلْنَا مِنْهُمْ أَئِمَّةً يَهْدُونَ بِأَمْرِنَا لَمَّا صَبَرُوا  وَكَانُوا بِآيَاتِنَا يُوقِنُونَ........وانا  فى اتباعى لاهل هذا الفن وهو علم تخريج الحديث  اتبع  من اعلم انه  أكثر ديناً وعلماً في هذا الباب ،واقلد اهل هذه الصنعة وهذا الفن ، وهو فن علم الحديث ، ولا حرج علينا فيما  يترتب على هذا التقليد وكما قال اهل العلم - فإن كان الحديث صحيحاً عند المحدث  وقلَّده فيه ، وكان يحوي حكماً  فقهيّاً فالواجب عليه العمل به ، ولا حرج عليه إن ترك العمل به إن كان الحديث  ضعيفاً

----------


## أبو حاتم ابن عاشور

أرجو أن يكون الموضوع قد أخذ حقه من النقاش
وأستسمحكم في إغلاقه منعا للتشاحن, وفقكم الله تعالى

----------

